# Rip's Pen Turners Box Pass ** ENDED**



## ripjack13

Okay guys, its time for a Pen Turners Box Pass!!

*This particular pass will be a small flat rate box containing 20 pen blanks.
*
If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.

Here's my simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.

1. Use a USPS small flat rate box.

2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska or Hawaii to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a couple few bucks.

3. Members must have at least 100 posts, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesey stock avatars, and this let's us know you're able to upload a picture as well.

4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.

6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you receive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.

7. _The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species._

8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. The blanks must be WOOD!!! I know, I know, lots of pen turners like to turn acrylic, stone, etc. and that's fine. This however is the Wood Barter site so were only going to deal with wood here. If you make segmented blanks and use other materials in your blanks with the wood, that's fine as long as it is mostly wood. The wood must be dried and turn-able, Try to keep the pen blanks close to 3/4" X 3/4" X 5" so that twenty (20) blanks will always fit in the box

10. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

Were going to cut this off at fifteen (15) participants and randomize everyone. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to participate, just post here in this thread.

Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you don't play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future box passes, at least one's started by me.
We have a great group of folks here though and I don't think we'll have any problems.

Let's get a box packed and ready to go to the P.O. We just need some participants!!





Allrightie folks....here tis.

*Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion.*


1. ripjack13
2. Schroedc
3. Karl 99
4. MKTacop
5. gman2431
6. Don Ratcliff
7. TMAC
8. Sprung
9. Lou Courrier
10. Jerry B
11. Wildthings
12. Tclem
13. Spinartist
14. manbuckwal
15.CWS
16. Lathemaster
17. Kevin



*List Randomizer*
There were 17 items in your list. Here they are in random order:
Here as follows is the list of who you send the box to...


@[S]ripjack13[/S] 

@[S]Don Ratcliff[/S]
@[S]Jerry B[/S] 

@[S]gman2431[/S] 

@[S]CWS[/S] 

@[S]TMAC[/S] 

@[S]Spinartist[/S] 

@[S]Karl_99[/S] 

@[S]CalumetWoodworks[/S] 

@[S]Sprung[/S]
[S]@Wildthings[/S]

@[S]MKTacop[/S] 

@[S]Lou Currier[/S] 

@[S]Schroedc[/S] 

[S]@Tclem[/S] 

[S]@Kevin[/S] 

[S]@lathemaster[/S] 

@manbuckwal


*** EDITED TO ADD IN CALUMET WOODWORKS.***
@Karl_99 , please pm Keith..^^^^ and not Matt, (sprung)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

The US virgin islands and a few other places are considered domestic for usps flat rate. 
I'm in :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

I would like to participate and this forces me to upload a new avatar...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MKTacop

Count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

I'm in!!! 

I also wondered what was going on when you liked a post f mine from the last one today rip! Now I know!!

I will say the biggest rule broken last time was not taking pics of what you receive. 

It was really fun last time as long as everyone plays by the rules and takes pics and doesn't send junk. Send what you know you can replace that you take!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

I'm not participating, I just want to watch


(Feel free to swing for the fences on this one guys! )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well....after this lil shindig maybe we should do a pen swap!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TMAC

I'm in.


----------



## Sprung

I'm in!



ripjack13 said:


> Well....after this lil shindig maybe we should do a pen swap!



Ha! I've been thinking lately that another pen swap would be fun - glad I'm not alone in that thinking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

How do you know how many posts you have? If I am over 100 I would like to jump in.


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Well....after this lil shindig maybe we should do a pen swap!


I just participated in the Lynn Lacy Woodworking 2016 pen swap. It was a lot of fun to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sign me up for the pen swap too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> How do you know how many posts you have? If I am over 100 I would like to jump in.



Lou, if you click on your name it'll bring up an info page. You can see how many posts there. You have enough (176)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> Lou, if you click on your name it'll bring up an info page. You can see how many posts there. You have enough (176)



I'm in then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Lou, if you click on your name it'll bring up an info page. You can see how many posts there. You have enough (176)


I had to look, was thinking I would be 87 or something because the cut off was 100. Then I would have to make a big fuss, post a bunch of nonsense and beg to be included. After I looked I can see I have already done all that, I'm so in!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I had to look, was thinking I would be 87 or something because the cut off was 100. Then I would have to make a big fuss, post a bunch of nonsense and beg to be included. After I looked I can see I have already done all that, I'm so in!



Yep, you've mastered begging and whining so you're good.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Yep, you've mastered begging and whining so you're good.


Did I mention my wife is Jewish? I'm a survivor braddah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did I mention my wife is Jewish? I'm a survivor braddah.



So is mine, we must be related!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> So is mine, we must be related!


Odds are good Genghis Khan spawn a common relative so I say where the hell were you last Christmas that we didn't celebrate?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ripjack13 Marc, you better get control of this thread, I getting blanks together already. What size are you making them to fit 20 in a sfrb?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jerry B

I think I might have just enough posts to participate since I'm not a gabber like the rest of you, and just might have some decent blanks to swap with 

Count me in on both this, and the future pen swap

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rule 9 says...
Try to keep the pen blanks close to 3/4" X 3/4" X 5" so that twenty (20) blanks will always fit in the box


----------



## ripjack13

5 spots left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have a draft of the pen swap typed up and ready to go in the back room. I was thinking of running it after this one ends...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Put me on the list Marc!! Maybe I'll get some of those Hawaii woods Mike is going to get from under some cops!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Put me on the list Marc!! Maybe I'll get some of those Hawaii woods Mike is going to get from under some cops!!


Lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Not sure I understand the rules but I will play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Marc, please don't put him before me on the list...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Add me to the list!! Just wait to see what I'm putting in the box!!


----------



## Tclem

I don't have any good wood to put back in the box. Will probably take all 20 and send 10 oak and 10 pine blanks to the next guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam

I'm too busy to join in, but looking forward to the results. Great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

2 spots left!!


----------



## ripjack13

Karl_99 said:


> I would like to participate and this forces me to upload a new avatar...



Is that Chef Boyardee? Nice.....


----------



## Karl_99

It is! That is where my day job is...

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Don't put me after him either, beanie weenies don't turn very well...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'll put ya inbetween Tony and Karl.....


----------



## ripjack13

Beanie...weenies....now that gave me a giggle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Beanie...weenies....now that gave me a giggle.



He said weenie Heh, heh, heh....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Oh boy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 109320



Does Barry Manilow know you raid his closet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did you hit 15 yet? This is getting nuts...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Does Barry Manilow know you raid his closet?


Nope! It's more of a time share thing... here's your sign...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 109320

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you hit 15 yet? This is getting nuts...



Not yet....I'm figuring if we keep our shenanigans banter up, it keeps it at the top spot in the new posts area....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Not yet....I'm figuring if we keep our shenanigans banter up, it keeps it at the top spot in the new posts area....



As long as nobody is keeping their stash in @Tclem 's shorts...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> As long as nobody is keeping their stash in @Tclem 's shorts...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109323



The Hawaiian, He just can't hold his smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> The Hawaiian, He just can't hold his smoke.


Nope, not since Nancy Regan convinced me to "Just say no" but seriously, I don't want anything "stashed" in any of ya'lls shorts... period, end of story. Nadda..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope, not since Nancy Regan convinced me to "Just say no" but seriously, I don't want anything "stashed" in any of ya'lls shorts... period, end of story. Nadda..



Does this redwood burl cap make my butt look big?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Does this redwood burl cap make my butt look big?


Damn you for knowing my weakness...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Rule 9 says...
> Try to keep the pen blanks close to 3/4" X 3/4" X 5" so that twenty (20) blanks will always fit in the box



Flat rate padded envelope would easily allow for 20- 7/8" -1" blanks or mix of 3/4 and larger . 



I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

manbuckwal said:


> Flat rate padded envelope would easily allow for 20- 7/8" -1" blanks or mix of 3/4 and larger .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in



OR a medium sized box with padding if needed.... I think we need one more people.


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think we need one more people.



As our so eloquently spoken beach bum Don, said....

We need one more, people....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99

Schroedc said:


> As long as nobody is keeping their stash in @Tclem 's shorts...


Tony's shorts should be treated like Las Vegas...what happens there, stays there!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I don't see @Kevin on the list....he must be hording all those burls for himself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

If there is room I would like to join. Adding my avatar now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 - I think we have a full house!!! Let the shipping shenanigans begin!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Rule 3 was a stroke of genius.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## lathemaster

If there is still room count me in

Mike


----------



## Karl_99

Kevin said:


> Rule 3 was a stroke of genius.


It motivated me ... but I have to draw a line at stuffing wood in my shorts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lathemaster

What's better than 15 .... Wait ... wait ... I know 16

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yes dear. You're in Michael...and CWS.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Rule 3 was a stroke of genius.



Sometimes I have a good idea....at least I got 2 to post em up.


----------



## ripjack13

Karl_99 said:


> It motivated me ... but I have to draw a line at stuffing wood in my shorts



Well it took ya 3 years....better late than never. LoL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Well it took ya 3 years....better late than never. LoL



He used to have one for the longest time. I think it was a pen???


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...we're full. I'll get to the draw in a lil while. Then tag you all.


----------



## Kevin

You might want to close the thread because I might ask to join.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Kevin , did you want to join in? I could let one more slide in....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> @Kevin , did you want to join in? I could let one more slide in....



No not really I just want to cause trouble. 

Okay what the heck count me in.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> You might want to close the thread because I might ask to join.....



I'm actually going to leave it open so everything gets posted here as it progresses.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> No not really I just want to cause trouble.
> 
> Okay what the heck count me in.


Yes!!!


----------



## Kevin

So since I'm the last guy in line, that gives me a while to read the rules right? There's too many damn rules on this silly site geez.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wow, I thought this would never get started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

*EDITED. PLEASE SEE POST NUMBER 100*
*Last post on page 5*

http://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-pen-turners-box-pass-all-spots-filled.28283/page-5#post-365364

Allrightie folks....here tis.

*Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion.*



*List Randomizer*
There were 17 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


@ripjack13 

@Don Ratcliff
@Jerry B 

@gman2431 

@CWS 

@TMAC 

@Spinartist 

@Karl_99 

@CalumetWoodworks 

@Sprung 

@Wildthings 

@MKTacop 

@Lou Currier 

@Schroedc 

@Tclem 

@Kevin 

@lathemaster 

@manbuckwal


*** EDITED TO ADD IN CALUMET WOODWORKS.***
@Karl_99 , please pm Keith..^^^^ and not Matt, (sprung)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MKTacop

Is the list in post #1 the order that the box will be traveling?

Ooops......


----------



## ripjack13

MKTacop said:


> Is the list in post #1 the order that the box will be traveling?
> 
> Ooops......



no sir....post #78
the one just above yours....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Yes!!!


Marc, in the rules for a pin swap make sure you add a bic or other store purchased / waitress liberated pen is not acceptable for entry. That will eliminate the riff raft from entering at the last minute, after the specified number of entries had been exceeded. *like Kevin would do, shhh don't tell him I said thar...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> no sir....post #78
> the one just above yours....



I heard @Tclem was short on pine pen blanks.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MKTacop

ripjack13 said:


> no sir....post #78
> the one just above yours....


Yeah.....I was typing as you were.......yours posted first......hence the "oops" edit I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

rats...now I gotta go in my shop and put together some good looking plywood and pine blanks...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> rats...now I gotta go in my shop and put together some good looking plywood and pine blanks...



I got your back brother. I'll send you some weathered barnwood blanks that people will LOVE!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> I heard @Tclem was short on pine pen blanks.....


I'm short on everything except pine pen blanks lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I'm short on everything



That sounds like something @Kevin would say....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> rats...now I gotta go in my shop and put together some good looking plywood and pine blanks...


You may have noticed the box I sent to Barry had some genuine maui plywood in it. Don't screw with me... I'll cut ya...

Now how many in a box again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> That sounds like something @Kevin would say....



He he he

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> He he he
> 
> View attachment 109372



Oh, my. I NEED to find one of those and put it on my mother-in-law's dachshund. The humor of seeing it run around in that costume would help make dealing with that dog easier. Bonus: my wife wouldn't stop me from doing it, or get upset that I did it - she'd be laughing too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Oh, my. I NEED to find one of those and put it on my mother-in-law's dachshund. The humor of seeing it run around in that costume would help make dealing with that dog easier. Bonus: my wife wouldn't stop me from doing it, or get upset that I did it - she'd be laughing too!



On behalf of all vertically challenged beings, I'm offended!!!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Oh, my. I NEED to find one of those and put it on my mother-in-law's dachshund. The humor of seeing it run around in that costume would help make dealing with that dog easier. Bonus: my wife wouldn't stop me from doing it, or get upset that I did it - she'd be laughing too!


I think this would be funnier. It makes me think of @Brink and @Kevin for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> On behalf of all vertically challenged beings, I'm offended!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> On behalf of all vertically challenged beings, I'm offended!!!!!!



Sorry, Tony, this wasn't meant as a dig to my vertically challenged friends! But, if the shoe fits... (Or, in this case, the costume...) 

My wife and I just really dislike my mother-in-laws dog... My mother-in-law is a control freak with a seriously horrendous case of empty-nest syndrome. She directs so much towards that dog and it's a whiney, yippy, spoiled, high maintenance dog.



Don Ratcliff said:


> I think this would be funnier. It makes me think of @Brink and @Kevin for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 109373



Even better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## lathemaster

Wake me when it's my turn.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

Dang, this filled quick...too late to get in?


----------



## Kevin

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Dang, this filled quick...too late to get in?



Marc ain't gonna like not getting my box. He knows nothing but diamond quality stuff leaves my hands. I remove all the 5's, 6's, 7's, 8's & 9's and put all 10's in 5AAAAA+++++ amobyna and curly koa gauranteed to be on board. You'll have to bribe him big time to even have a shot, but it's his pass - his decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The awesome and amazing Sir Marc is currently unavailable for comments. I would also like to remind all of us to refer to him as either "Your coolness" or "Sir awesomenesses Marc the Great" upon his return to the forum from his much more pressing endeavor that we little people could hardly fathom, he will bestow his greatness and answer questions he feels are worthy of his time...

Please all join me in giving 3 cheers for @ripjack13





Is my box ready yet?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Dang, this filled quick...too late to get in?



Last one.....

I'll stick ya in the middle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Allrightie folks....here tis.

*Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion.*



*List Randomizer*
There were 17 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


 @ripjack13 

 @Don Ratcliff
 @Jerry B 

@gman2431 

@CWS 

@TMAC 

@Spinartist 

@Karl_99 

@CalumetWoodworks 

@Sprung 

@Wildthings 

@MKTacop 

@Lou Currier 

@Schroedc 

@Tclem 

@Kevin 

@lathemaster 

@manbuckwal


*** EDITED TO ADD IN CALUMET WOODWORKS.***
@Karl_99 , please pm Keith..^^^^ and not Matt, (sprung)


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Last one.....
> 
> I'll stick ya in the middle.



You sly dog!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> rats...now I gotta go in my shop and put together some good looking plywood and pine blanks...




As long as they're Norfolk Island Pine blanks!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> The awesome and amazing Sir Marc is currently unavailable for comments. I would also like to remind all of us to refer to him as either "Your coolness" or "Sir awesomenesses Marc the Great" upon his return to the forum from his much more pressing endeavor that we little people could hardly fathom, he will bestow his greatness and answer questions he feels are worthy of his time...
> 
> Please all join me in giving 3 cheers for @ripjack13
> 
> View attachment 109384
> 
> Is my box ready yet?





 
All ready....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke

I'm in!


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Great Post 4


----------



## norman vandyke

norman vandyke said:


> I'm in!


Guess I'm quite late here. Lol


----------



## Az Turnings

Dang saw this to late :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

Don Ratcliff said:


>



I just finished cutting the wooden paddle and gluing it into pen blanks...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

I'm sure I have a cpl walnut PB's for ya @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## Az Turnings

I think you guys should add one more guy :):):):):):):):):):):):):)


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is my box ready yet?


----------



## ripjack13

Az Turnings said:


> I think you guys should add one more guy :):):):):):):):):):):):):)



You need a few more posts bro...maybe next one....


----------



## Az Turnings

ripjack13 said:


> You need a few more posts bro...maybe next one....


Oops I thought I had more lol. Here I am begging to get in on this and I don't even meet the requirements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> Guess I'm quite late here. Lol



Sorry Norm. I called it earlier. I think on the next one I'll either do more spots or have a cut off date. 
I have a pen swap and a bottle stopper blank swap in the works for later on....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> a bottle stopper blank swap in the works for later on....



 Count me in for that one! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Az Turnings

Same here for the bottle stopper blank one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Sorry Norm. I called it earlier. I think on the next one I'll either do more spots or have a cut off date.
> I have a pen swap and a bottle stopper blank swap in the works for later on....


How do we make this happen? A knife scale swap would be pretty awesome too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Oh, my. I NEED to find one of those and put it on my mother-in-law's dachshund. The humor of seeing it run around in that costume would help make dealing with that dog easier. Bonus: my wife wouldn't stop me from doing it, or get upset that I did it - she'd be laughing too!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/371405580478?vectorid=229466&lgeo=1&item=371405580478&rmvSB=true

Actually kind of a pain to find that one, but I stumbled upon This Page which had all sorts of doggy costumes! Watch size on them if you do order, they come in an assortment of different sizes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

@ripjack13 thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou for getting me in. I won't disappoint. Just don't Eiffel Tower me.


----------



## ripjack13

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Just don't Eiffel Tower me.



What's that mean?


----------



## ripjack13

norman vandyke said:


> How do we make this happen? A knife scale swap would be pretty awesome too!


Oh that is a good one!!! I have a ton of grip blanks. pretty much the same...


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> What's that mean?


Haha. If it means what I think, that's not a wholesome thought.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

norman vandyke said:


> Haha. If it means what I think, that's not a wholesome thought.


Lol! I wasn't going to say nothing...


----------



## norman vandyke

Go to urban dictionary and look it up.


----------



## Tony

Wow, that's something!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

norman vandyke said:


> Go to urban dictionary and look it up.



That was not something I should have done.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Just don't Eiffel Tower me.





ripjack13 said:


> What's that mean?





norman vandyke said:


> Haha. If it means what I think, that's not a wholesome thought.




I seriously hope you meant that in a joking way. Because that's just F***D up that would even pop into your head that I would even think about doing it. The people that are on this list are great. It wouldn't matter where I put you on it, you would get a great assortment.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

Totally joking...my twisted humor pops up now and then. Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll be reinforcing the mental filter tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Totally joking...my twisted humor pops up now and then. Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll be reinforcing the mental filter tonight.


I thought it was funny.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Last one.....
> 
> I'll stick ya in the middle.





CalumetWoodworks said:


> @ripjack13 Just don't Eiffel Tower me.



ahsooo...I get it now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So according to the directions I can't empty out the box and fill it with crap like this before I send it along because it would be to much of the same kind of wood... okay, I guesd...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> So according to the directions I can't empty out the box and fill it with crap like this before I send it along because it would be to much of the same kind of wood... okay, I guesd...
> 
> View attachment 109457



That wood is too wrinkly. No one in their right mind is going to want it!

(Good thing we're all crazy here!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> That wood is too wrinkly. No one in their right mind is going to want it!
> 
> (Good thing we're all crazy here!)


I can't even give it away, we'll except for you. You took some but ironed it out I think...


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> That was not something I should have done.....



I never knew what it was called - does that mean I never did it?


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> I can't even give it away, we'll except for you. You took some but ironed it out I think...



Them wrinkles were HARD to get out too!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Them wrinkles were HARD to get out too!


If you tried to iron out the wrinkles I have a (@Kevin ) Jeep for sale you undoubtedly will be interested in. It's a classic..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I never knew what it was called - does that mean I never did it?



I sure hope so....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So I'm getting ready to go to bed, thinking about the blanks I cut up today and also reading the most ridiculous laws of each state when "rule 6" of the @ripjack13 rules hit me.
So you don't have to go back allow me to paraphrase it for you; replace what you take with as good or better blanks and send on.
Knowing what I will put in there, and realizing most guys on here are proud of what we have and close enough to want to share our good stuff it amazed me how easily we all got suckered.
If I take out some blanks and replace with better ones, and so does the next guy and than the next guy, Marc is going to get a box of gold sent back to him. No wonder he was so easily persuaded into letting more than the 15 join in. No wonder you had to have a min of 100 posts, he wanted to make sure you had the right stuff to include in the box.
I am also the newest member to the group who had 100 posts and wanted to play. Since most of my posts are not wood pictures I had to "randomly" be the first in line, what if I filled the box with pine and was last.
I vote that Tom @manbuckwal fills the box with a California cow pie for such despicable sneakiness on Marc's part. If the vote is not unanimous I will wait the customary 4 days for the average American to forget WTH I am talking about and start the "Never old random improved pen exchange" or the "no rip exchange." I'll send the starter kit out...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I like to think of it as a gold exchange. I put gold in the box first. I expect it to travel around and mature with age. It's like a little 20 something hottie. When she returns back to me, she'll be a cougar....mmmmm

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I like to think of it as a gold exchange. I put gold in the box first. I expect it to travel around and mature with age. It's like a little 20 something hottie. When she returns back to me, she'll be a cougar....mmmmm



I dang sure want in on THAT swap!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I like to think of it as a gold exchange. I put gold in the box first. I expect it to travel around and mature with age. It's like a little 20 something hottie. When she returns back to me, she'll be a cougar....mmmmm


I'm sure that little nugget didn't get shared with the colonel...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I dang sure want in on THAT swap!!!!!! Tony


Not sure how you and Marc intend to ship a child or a cougar but if it is in a flat rate box you can count me out. The guy that opens the box is gonna get an ear full...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

There was another rule....only I got....i wasn't allowed to join in.....I don't think that was fair.....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm sure that little nugget didn't get shared with the colonel...



Well...as a matter a fact I just showed her. So now she has to jump in on the conversation....

*where is this little contest you are having. Meow....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ripjack13 @Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

She just kicked me....meow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> There was another rule....only I got....i wasn't allowed to join in.....I don't think that was fair.....


Please note I said I wanted no part of the kidnapping and slavery ring they were contemplating. "I'm innocent, just like everyone in here Red"

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> She just kicked me....meow.


Okay, either you can't spell Maui (please let you be that dumb) or when pain is inflicted on you a cat sound is what you convey as the feeling you experience. (Please be dumb, OMG I hope for the dumb)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> "I'm innocent, just like everyone in here Red"



Give him a rope . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Give him a rope . . . . .


Heywood You idiot, why did you give Andy some rope!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Heywood You idiot, why did you give Andy some rope!



How the hell was I s'pose to know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> How the hell was I s'pose to know?


Remember Brooks?

One of the greatest ever.

Seriously though, I'm worried that Marc is not going to get the crust cut off for him anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Hopefully the cutting off will stop with the crust. 

That was a great movie, the book is better though. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, either you can't spell Maui (please let you be that dumb) or when pain is inflicted on you a cat sound is what you convey as the feeling you experience. (Please be dumb, OMG I hope for the dumb)



Nope. That's me mocking her. In good fun though.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109501



Yep...just dropped her off at work. But she'll be back. She always comes back.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, either you can't spell Maui (please let you be that dumb) or when pain is inflicted on you a cat sound is what you convey as the feeling you experience. (Please be dumb, OMG I hope for the dumb)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Hopefully the cutting off will stop with the crust.
> 
> That was a great movie, the book is better though. Tony


What is this "book" that is better than a great movie?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I wonder if there's ever been a book called _The Movie_ and if so, I wonder what the plot might be.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I think there was a chick flick called _The Book_ but I doubt there's ever been a book titled _The Chick Flick_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> There was another rule....only I got....i wasn't allowed to join in.....I don't think that was fair.....



Dear Mrs. rip...
See post #145... If he comes at you with shipping tape and a flat rate box, RUN LIKE HELL!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

No, if he comes at you with tape and a box run like hell to get his mossy and when he starts running the other way way pepper his ass with #8 birdshot from about 100' away. He won't ever try to ship you again.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> No, if he comes at you with tape and a box run like hell to get his mossy and when he starts running the other way way pepper his ass with #8 birdshot from about 100' away. He won't ever try to ship you again.



You put a lot of thought into that response...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

All I have is buck shot and #5's....not to mention she said my mighty 835 was too big. So she'd probably use her mossy .410 on me....but...I only have buck shot for that one too....
Something tells me I'm going to be sore....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Yep... that might sting a little!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> You put a lot of thought into that response...



I think I earned a box of Cracker Jacks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I think there was a chick flick called _The Book_ but I doubt there's ever been a book titled _The Chick Flick_.


Link

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I wonder if there's ever been a book called _The Movie_ and if so, I wonder what the plot might be.



Closest one I found was a book called "The Movie Book"...


----------



## ripjack13

And there was a movie titled "Movie: The Movie"...
link


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> All I have is buck shot and #5's....not to mention she said my mighty 835 was too big. So she'd probably use her mossy .410 on me....but...I only have buck shot for that one too....
> Something tells me I'm going to be sore....



Have you got a 16ga? I've got some empty hulls and could load you some rock salt loads.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...the first box of "Gold" has been shipped. The game has been officially started...

Im Just letting all of you know, Cuz we've been having a grand ol time here and I'm sure you're all tired of Don's shenanigans. 


*Don't forget to take a picture of the contents when you receive it, then post it up. *

*Not a picture of what you are sending....*

Cheers fellas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> What is this "book" that is better than a great movie?



I assumed y'all knew those lines were from Shawshank Redemption. The book, actually short story it's based on, is Rita Hayworth and Shankshank Redemption. Tony


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Have you got a 16ga? I've got some empty hulls and could load you some rock salt loads.....



nope....one lil 410...the rest of em are 12's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I assumed y'all knew those lines were from Shawshank Redemption. The book, actually short story it's based on, is Rita Hayworth and Shankshank Redemption. Tony



I know it well...I was hoping for a kevinism to sprout on top of Don....


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> nope....one lil 410...the rest of em are 12's




You need to toss an 870 youth in 20 gauge in the mix! Bought one a few years back and I absolutely love that gun. It's short, light, pulls up quick and easy with the shorter stock, and shoots admirably well. Used it Pheasant hunting in ND a year or two, and it was so much sweeter to carry than my 12 gauge.


----------



## lathemaster

Does anyone on this thread actually do woodworking? Just asking ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

lathemaster said:


> Does anyone on this thread actually do woodworking? Just asking ......



If anyone does, it doesn't appear to happen very often!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

lathemaster said:


> Does anyone on this thread actually do woodworking? Just asking ......



One guy says he can build paddles... If he built them as fast as he does memes we could move colonys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> One guy says he can build paddles... If he built them as fast as he does memes we could move colonys.



Don..please refer to my previous meme post in another thread to describe how you're feeling....

Bazinga!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

For the last time, I am currently unable to do anything with my hands. I started that last paddle and it wasn't a smart move according to my physical therapist. A few more weeks I should be able to do light duty in the shop. 

You wanted to see my work. I hurt myself trying. You want me to use small words I does
you want pics of bikinis I give them to you
I have never delta with such whining babies...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

lathemaster said:


> Does anyone on this thread actually do woodworking? Just asking ......


I'm personally waiting for a box to come in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

He he he he.....wait till he get it fellas. See what he says then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Az Turnings

I'm not even in this trade but I keep catching myself looking in on this to read all the commentary that is occurring

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I know it well...I was hoping for a kevinism to sprout on top of Don....


Wtf is a Kevinism and what does its sprout look like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wtf is a Kevinism and what does its sprout look like?



Hey look, Your first word for woodbarterites.....


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...the first box of "Gold" has been shipped. The game has been officially started...
> *edited out list to not confuse kevin* :)
> Just letting all of you know, Cuz we've been having a grand ol time here and I'm sure you're all tired of Don's shenanigans.
> 
> 
> *Don't forget to take a picture of the contents when you receive it, then post it up. *
> 
> *Not a picture of what you are sending....*
> 
> Cheers fellas.



Okay now I have seen three different list orders and don't know which one is the one that tells me who I am sending my box of pine blanks to......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Oh and Kevinism is a philosophy that says do unto Meoweeans before they do unto you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Okay now I have seen three different list orders and don't know which one is the one that tells me who I am sending my box of pine blanks to......


The list you quoted was just to let people know it has started.
Go to the first post. I updated it. I see the confusion. All fixed.
I'll check in later tonite.


----------



## ripjack13

Oh...Kevin, I edited your post to delete the list of people to remove confusion....


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm personally waiting for a box to come in the mail.





Did ja git it, ja git it, ja git it!?????!!!???!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

lathemaster said:


> Does anyone on this thread actually do woodworking? Just asking ......




How's this??

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Did ja git it, ja git it, ja git it!?????!!!???!!


Should be here monday.


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Should be here monday.




It's Monday !!! Did ja get it ??!!?? Ja git it??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

It's 11AM in Hawaii. Don's still probably sleeping on the beach.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

He's probly sitting by his mailbox drooling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I am at work getting ready to go have lunch. I promise I will post pictures of the home depot pine as soon as I get it. Jeezzz...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Home depot pine.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Home depot pine.....


That is what I tell myself so when I open it I can shout like a little boy at Christmas getting his first red rider bb gun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Whatever you gotta do to rationalize bro-ham....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is what I tell myself so when I open it I can shout like a little boy at Christmas getting his first red rider bb gun.



You'll probably put your eye out or something....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Impressive.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> You'll probably put your eye out or something....


Curse you, I try to stay mad but then you say something so warm and caring I get sucked back in.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Are you done with lunch? I say you take the rest of the day off....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Done with lunch, would love to take the day off but that is not in the cards. unfortunately resorts do not maintain themselves and I am short a couple guys. I checked the tracking number and it is out for delivery so it will be there soon. I should have it in my hands about 4:30 Hawaii time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I just noticed, 11 pages and the first package has not yet been received... This thread has a chance to rival the Texas rumors myths and legends thread...


Oops, I just looked they are only at 9... It feels so much longer when you read it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just noticed, 11 pages and the first package has not yet been received... This thread has a chance to rival the Texas rumors myths and legends thread...
> 
> 
> Oops, I just looked they are only at 9... It feels so much longer when you read it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

It shows 11 pages here.....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> It shows 11 pages here.....


Yes Marc, very good... As I said this page shows it is at 11 and the Texas page is at 9. You may have a cookie now but remember to wash your hands and ask your wife first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Opps...I missed the "they" word....

Chocolate chip?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Opps...I missed the "they" word....
> 
> Chocolate chip?


@Mrs RipJack13 I am sorry to bother you but I think your husband has missed taking his meds again. Can you please make sure he gets back on schedule as soon as you can. Apparently, he also wants a cookie, or something... I cannot make it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Opps...I missed the "they" word....
> 
> Chocolate chip?


I make the typo Shave instead of shove and you crackpots fill a page with memes and insults. You miss words and still have a different number of pages for "They" than I do and all I hear is crickets... WTF @Schroedc !!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was going to just like your post, but decided karma would be more fitting.
Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

http://i155.Rule #2/albums/s287/TOGYZ250/Antici-pation.jpg

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I make the typo Shave instead of shove and you crackpots fill a page with memes and insults. You miss words and still have a different number of pages for "They" than I do and all I hear is crickets... WTF @Schroedc !!!



@ripjack13 and I have an understanding. Plus I was working all day to try and make my business actually turn a profit.....

Feel free to screw up tomorrow too, I'll be out taking my boys to see their grandparents.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc

I don't get to spend my days in a tropical paradise. I really have to go searching for bikinis around here. Friday though, y'all better watch out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Here they is.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Sprung

Man, that's a very nice assortment of blanks!

And I recognize one of those blanks - that Red & Yellow Dyed/Stabilized Maple Burl will look sweeeeeet as a finished pen. That blank has been around, lol. I was created by JerryB, I received it from him in a trade, I sent it to Marc, and now it's making the rounds again. Whoever it finds a home with will not be disappointed in how it looks finished!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Man, that's a very nice assortment of blanks!
> 
> And I recognize one of those blanks - that Red & Yellow Dyed/Stabilized Maple Burl will look sweeeeeet as a finished pen. That blank has been around, lol. I was created by JerryB, I received it from him in a trade, I sent it to Marc, and now it's making the rounds again. Whoever it finds a home with will not be disappointed in how it looks finished!


That's was one I kept for myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karl_99

I can see I may have to dig some of the good stuff...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Man, that's a very nice assortment of blanks!
> 
> And I recognize one of those blanks - that Red & Yellow Dyed/Stabilized Maple Burl will look sweeeeeet as a finished pen. That blank has been around, lol. I was created by JerryB, I received it from him in a trade, I sent it to Marc, and now it's making the rounds again. Whoever it finds a home with will not be disappointed in how it looks finished!



I almost kept it. I kept debating on that one.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Those are from my personal secret stash.....so....Did I start the box out right?

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_99

Well ... no ... cause I have to wait for it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jerry B

LMAO about the double dyed Maple Burl, that piece of wood sure has some mileage on it, it's actually been across the U.S maybe at least twice 
nice assortment of woods, I see at least 3 species I've run out of, guess I better start digging thru my stash and start looking for some replacements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I took out 6, have the box packed back up and heading to post office now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I just looked at the back of the box... "oh brother..."

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

All but 6 of them have now gone half way across the pacific.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just looked at the back of the box... "oh brother..."
> 
> View attachment 109897



Greatness @ripjack13 !!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Jerry B said:


> LMAO about the double dyed Maple Burl, that piece of wood sure has some mileage on it, it's actually been across the U.S maybe at least twice



Having previously turned a couple of those, I had a hard time letting that one go, just like Marc did when putting together the box. But, I knew Marc would be a good steward of it when I sent it to him. I'm sure the Hawaiian will be too. Maybe eventually it'll get turned into a pen, lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tracking number sent, they are heading back over the water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice turn around Don! 
Have a cookie!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 109908



Is that the cookie mama rip gave you because you took your meds? (Gonna have to thank her)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

1 hour turn around is going to be hard to beat... that may deserve a trophy or something methinks...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is that the cookie mama rip gave you because you took your meds? (Gonna have to thank her)



Well....honestly....it was from my mommy. :)
She gave me 3 and my brother 3....but I kept em all and eated em.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> 1 hour turn around is going to be hard to beat... that my deserve a trophy or something methinks...



Lemme see what I can do....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Lemme see what I can do....


Now don't get ahead of things, there are 18 more people that could beat the record.







Dude, you have no thumb. Even the monkey has opposable thumbs. That's just weird...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Jerry B said:


> LMAO about the double dyed Maple Burl, that piece of wood sure has some mileage on it, it's actually been across the U.S maybe at least twice
> nice assortment of woods, I see at least 3 species I've run out of, guess I better start digging thru my stash and start looking for some replacements



I changed my mind, send it back in missed some I was supposed to grab. Stoopid island efficiency

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109937
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you have no thumb. Even the monkey has opposable thumbs. That's just weird...



I have a dew claw....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I have a dew claw....


Now it's all starting to make sense...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mrs RipJack13 I am sorry to bother you but I think your husband has missed taking his meds again. Can you please make sure he gets back on schedule as soon as you can. Apparently, he also wants a cookie, or something... I cannot make it out.


He usually eats his cookies after i go to bed so i can't keep count....lol....as far as his meds....nothing works anymore.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> He usually eats his cookies after i go to bed so i can't keep count....lol....as far as his meds....nothing works anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This is to bring the post back to the top. The box should be there by tomorrow I would think.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

You forgot the chiggers around the ankles!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You forgot the chiggers around the ankles!


Better?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jerry B

box arrived today, took a couple, replaced with a couple  , got it all packed back up and will go back out 1st thing tomorrow morning 
whoever gets the segmented blank, lemme know and I'll forward my version of "instructions" for drilling/turning

here's what was included

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

See this is the beauty of a pass - some of those blanks are nothing more than scrap and the word "burl" is used very liberally. I'm going to fill it with "Air Burl" when I get it and whoever gets my empty box will have to argue the definition of air and burl. I think that's what makes it most interesting. We can see who took what and replaced what with what . . . . . . 

One single Jerry segmented blank is worth all those put together . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> See this is the beauty of a pass - some of those blanks are nothing more than scrap and the word "burl" is used very liberally. I'm going to fill it with "Air Burl" when I get it and whoever gets my empty box will have to argue the definition of air and burl. I think that's what makes it most interesting. We can see who took what and replaced what with what . . . . . .
> 
> One single Jerry segmented blank is worth all those put together . . . .


Yes...but some people liked my scrap....


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Yes...but some people liked my scrap....




I just hate traffic and it makes me mean.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I just hate traffic and it makes me mean.


They looked better in person...

 are you hangry?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I edited it Don because I think the good guys might not know who they are. My bad. I just need to go to bed. Did I mention I hate traffic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I edited it Don because I think the good guys might not know who they are. My bad. I just need to go to bed. Did I mention I hate traffic?


Good night sweet dreams... you need a vacation methinks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

When am I getting my scales & grips?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

You're in the wrong topic sir. Please turn around and go back to the main page and turn left, then make a right after the moped and follow the signs that are on the wall on the left side...mind the gap, and it's the second room on the left

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 2


----------



## rocky1

Kevin said:


> When am I getting my scales & grips?




Remember that Fed Ex truck you passed in the ditch yesterday?? They were in it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Now that sir @Kevin is rested, stationary, fed and posting to the correct topics I would like to see how this thread is doing.

"Hi Thread: How are you doing? I figured you needed a little pick-me-up to get back on top of things."

This is my 1,111 message. Boy do I blab...

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Did it get to @gman2431 yet?


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is my 1,111 message. Boy do I blab...



Aint that tha truff.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Aint that tha truff.....


Shut up!

Did you see the new monkey avatar? I like it, a bit confusing but I do like it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not yet....


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Did it get to @gman2431 yet?



Out of town for work. If it's there I'm sure the wife grabbed it. Stuck in Chicago until a corporate review tomorrow then heading back to the north land. They can have this town!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Well you are not going to beat my record of 1 hour turn around time... Way to hold up the show. I am glad I was first...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Box currently enroute to Michigan.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Don Ratcliff

I would like to nominate @Lou Currier to continue to provide updates on the above map throughout the pen blank pass. That is awesome!

Okay, now that my post has been moved to the next page please see map on previous page...

All in favor?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well you are not going to beat my record of 1 hour turn around time... Way to hold up the show. I am glad I was first...



Hey buster I live on a peninsula not an island. Takes a touch longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Hey buster I live on a peninsula not an island. Takes a touch longer.


The LP! I am further from a continent than any place on earth, you are going to say the lower peninsula is harder to get to? You sad strange little man, I pity you.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Box currently enroute to Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 110692


I would like to point out one little thing if I may. Maui is the Island up and to the left from the big island... Not a big deal and totally understandable mistake from a mainlander. NOW FIX IT! 

To think I voted for you... Hehehehehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> The LP! I am further from a continent than any place on earth, you are going to say the lower peninsula is harder to get to? You sad strange little man, I pity you.



Have you ever driven out there? It makes New York look like a Sunday drive in the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Have you ever driven out there? It makes New York look like a Sunday drive in the country.


I drove 18 wheels through there and know how crappy it is. They can have it! The worst was driving in D.C. it was built for horse and wagon, not for rush hour traffic.


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> I would like to point out one little thing if I may. Maui is the Island up and to the left from the big island... Not a big deal and totally understandable mistake from a mainlander. NOW FIX IT!
> 
> To think I voted for you... Hehehehehe



I knew that was going to happen  I will fix for the next update if that will suffice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Box currently enroute to Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 110692





Don Ratcliff said:


> The LP! I am further from a continent than any place on earth, you are going to say the lower peninsula is harder to get to? You sad strange little man, I pity you.



Doesn't look that far to me. Hell, it looks like you're close enough to swim to cali....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Doesn't look that far to me. Hell, it looks like you're close enough to swim to cali....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> Have you ever driven out there? It makes New York look like a Sunday drive in the country.



The LP should be cut off below the capital and sold IMO. Sorry @woodtickgreg ... Lol. Michigan really starts above there. 

Now @Don Ratcliff if my wife had her way we would be living in the UP but i have my reservations.... She can get a job anywhere, if i moved to where she wanted and also where my family originates from I would be stuck working my butt off in the woods or underground to make a living. Not looking to do either but with the way the things are looking i just might.... Its a simpler type of life and living UP there. Pun intended.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> The LP should be cut off below the capital and sold IMO. Sorry @woodtickgreg ... Lol. Michigan really starts above there.
> 
> Now @Don Ratcliff if my wife had her way we would be living in the UP but i have my reservations.... She can get a job anywhere, if i moved to where she wanted and also where my family originates from I would be stuck working my butt off in the woods or underground to make a living. Not looking to do either but with the way the things are looking i just might.... Its a simpler type of life and living UP there. Pun intended.


I lived in Gwinn for a while in High School. I know what it is like. I remember Skunks the size of dogs.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

You must have had a wee lil doggie...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> You must have had a wee lil doggie...



Hey now, let's leave size out of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Obviously a Connecticut skunk and a Uper skunk are totally different

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

We call em Fart Squirrels up here..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> I lived in Gwinn for a while in High School. I know what it is like. I remember Skunks the size of dogs.



Well one side of my family migrated to just west of there. Most of them have left this earth now and the rest have resettled just north of there. I proposed to my wife just east of there at a scenic waterfall. You know all the places i mean eh?!?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Well one side of my family migrated to just west of there. Most of them have left this earth now and the rest have resettled just north of there. I proposed to my wife just east of there at a scenic waterfall. You know all the places i mean eh?!?!


If I did I forgot that was a long time ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Box arrived fine I got it. Will open it tomorrow and throw a pic up of it. Will be back out next week sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So glad I was first. I can't stand the wait now and I am already done... Someone is going to get a great Christmas present at this rate...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

I was culling blanks today to restock the burn barrel and came across a chunk of amboyna perfectly cut to fit a sfrb.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I will take it... Whachu want fir it


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I would like to nominate @Lou Currier to continue to provide updates on the above map throughout the pen blank pass. That is awesome!
> 
> Okay, now that my post has been moved to the next page please see map on previous page...
> 
> All in favor?



Actually I started that about 4 years ago on a pass and I'm glad someone has revived it finally. Don, dig into WBH . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I will take it... Whachu want fir it



Back off....Remember Don, Colin and I have an understanding. 
Thanks for the kind gesture Colin. You still have my address right?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## gman2431

And here's what showed up before I forget.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Wow someone put a JerryB blank in there - now THAT'S what I'm talking about. A few of those blanks got no business being in the box IMO but whoever put that Jerry blank in there did you a good turn! And most of the other blanks are very nice! All in all I'd say everyone is treating their recipient right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> Wow someone put a JerryB blank in there - now THAT'S what I'm talking about. A few of those blanks got no business being in the box IMO but whoever put that Jerry blank in there did you a good turn! And most of the other blanks are very nice! All in all I'd say everyone is treating their recipient right.



Okay I did a little investigative work. Apparently some guy named @Jerry B most likely put that Jerry B blank in there.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Okay I did a little investigative work. Apparently some guy named @Jerry B most likely put that Jerry B blank in there.



You got heat stroke again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> You got heat stroke again?



Sort of but it is non heat related. I feel like I've been in a fight with Hulk Hogan. Totally whupped right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I need to get me one or two of those jerry b blanks....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is that black one ebony?


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> View attachment 110802


I see someone is following my lead....
Heh heh heh....


----------



## Jerry B

Kevin said:


> Okay I did a little investigative work. Apparently some guy named @Jerry B most likely put that Jerry B blank in there.


wasn't me, I didn't do it, and you can't prove a thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I was culling blanks today to restock the burn barrel and came across a chunk of amboyna perfectly cut to fit a sfrb.....



Amboyna.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Is that black one ebony?



Not sure it wasn't labeled but that would be my guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Is that black one ebony?


Yes it is. I did not have a white marker so assumed it would be known.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sort of on topic 

I opened a box from a trade done a while ago (I'd briefly looked in it back when I got it and then forgot I had it) funny thing was one of the blanks had my handwriting on it, and the person that sent it to me had never received anything from me in the past. Wonder how many hands that blank went through to get back to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Sort of on topic
> 
> I opened a box from a trade done a while ago (I'd briefly looked in it back when I got it and then forgot I had it) funny thing was one of the blanks had my handwriting on it, and the person that sent it to me had never received anything from me in the past. Winner how many hands that blank went through to get back to me



I have the opposite problem. I give away curly koa and amboyna and get back ipe cedar and walnut.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I have the opposite problem. I give away curly koa and amboyna and get back ipe cedar and walnut.


Not always short stick...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS

I cant believe I missed out on this! I spent too many hours in the shop the last two weeks and wasn't really keeping up here. See what happens when you drop off for a week or two! You miss an opportunity to trade nice blanks with folks! Hey @Kevin Ill do a little side trade with ya if you want! Say 5 of my blanks for 5 of yours. I promise no walnut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

GeorgeS said:


> I cant believe I missed out on this! I spent too many hours in the shop the last two weeks and wasn't really keeping up here. See what happens when you drop off for a week or two! You miss an opportunity to trade nice blanks with folks! Hey @Kevin Ill do a little side trade with ya if you want! Say 5 of my blanks for 5 of yours. I promise no walnut!


George, you are brilliant! Sir Kevin was on a preverbal soapbox regarding the quality that should be in the box being passed around. You come up with trading him 5 for 5; brilliant sir! I can only imagine the gold you will get from that trade. I wish I had thought of it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS

@Don Ratcliff He will make out very well sir too! I promise you that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

GeorgeS said:


> Hey @Kevin Ill do a little side trade with ya if you want! Say 5 of my blanks for 5 of yours. I promise no walnut!



Sounds like a plan. I send you 5 Dragon's Blood blanks and you send back the 5 Dragon's Blood blanks dressed up like this . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sir Kevin was on a preverbal soapbox regarding the quality that should be in the box being passed around.



Someone has to keep the pressure on to keep the quality up. No one ever bees the bad guy around here 'cept me. Maybe you could take that yoke for a while so I can be who I really am . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GeorgeS

@Kevin, Nice try but no! I will seriously trade a few nice blanks with you anytime you want. You did keep some of that Dragons Blood didn't you?!?!?!


----------



## Kevin

GeorgeS said:


> @Kevin, Nice try but no! I will seriously trade a few nice blanks with you anytime you want. You did keep some of that Dragons Blood didn't you?!?!?!



Yes. And HRB and PHB every bit as nice as what you have/had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS

@Kevin Good! I still have a couple pieces of each!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Someone has to keep the pressure on to keep the quality up. No one ever bees the bad guy around here 'cept me. Maybe you could take that yoke for a while so I can be who I really am . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 110971


Fast food physic... non-threatening genitalia... six foot or less... sorry braddah, I don't qualify for this job of yours...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

gman2431 said:


> Box arrived fine I got it. Will open it tomorrow and throw a pic up of it. Will be back out next week sometime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


>





Don Ratcliff said:


>



Evidently he's not trying to break Don's turn-around time record . . . . .




gman2431 said:


> Box arrived fine I got it. Will open it tomorrow and throw a pic up of it. Will be back out next week sometime.


----------



## Spinartist

I have exchange blanks picked & the label made out already. Post office is 10 blocks away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> I have blanks picked & the label made out already. Post office is 10 blocks away.



It looks like CWS gets the box next?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Yup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> I have exchange blanks picked & the label made out already. Post office is 10 blocks away.


You have to beat 1 hour from the time you open the box and post the pics to the time you send the tracking label to the next person. I will caution you on this however, all night you will lay awake thinking about if you looked closely or not, did you grab the ones you really wanted, why did you put the one back that you wanted. It is trying to say the least.

Good luck though...


----------



## gman2431

Well.... Box will be shipped tomorrow! 

It's not going far so Curt should have it by the end of the week at the latest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Well.... Box will be shipped tomorrow!
> 
> It's not going far so Curt should have it by the end of the week at the latest.




So we have a current fast record of 1 hour which will be pert near impossible to beat, and a current slow record of one week (and counting) which will be pert near impossible to beat . . . unless someone dies while in possession of the box (and even then the widow will probably beat the record by forwarding the box)

Cody, the gods have decided what you'll be in your next life. You will live in the jungles of Costa Rica. Just try not to hold up traffic too much will ya?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

One week!?!?!? I just got the box Thursday!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> One week!?!?!? I just got the box Thursday!!!



I thought you got it Wed but it's still gonna be six days tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

Nope got deleivered Wednesday while I was outta town working. Seen it thurday and opened it Friday. See I got all kindS of time still!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Thursday,Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Today and by the looks of it you will not send it until tomorrow. By my math that is a week...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Nope got deleivered Wednesday while I was outta town working. Seen it thurday and opened it Friday. See I got all kindS of time still!



Oh. My. Good. Ness.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I thought you got it Wednesday. NOPE, It got here on Wednesday... There sounds like there should be a sign given in there someplace...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> You have to beat 1 hour from the time you open the box and post the pics to the time you send the tracking label to the next person. I will caution you on this however, all night you will lay awake thinking about if you looked closely or not, did you grab the ones you really wanted, why did you put the one back that you wanted. It is trying to say the least.
> 
> Good luck though...




I'll sleep great if I switch the whole box full!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

As long as it doesn't show up at my place on a Thursday I should be able to best Don's time since the post office is 20 feet from my shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> I'll sleep great if I switch the whole box full!!


Fill it with home depot oak, I hear they make the best pen blanks...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I know @Tclem wont mind that. But Keviweenie might go all brink poopie pie on you....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I know @Tclem wont mind that. But Keviweenie might go all brink poopie pie on you....


It's spelled keweenie... in Hawaiian, German and Monkey the W sounds like a V..

I got your back @Kevin... now about this pen blank trade you have going on...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

I was going to try and best Don's time too, since the post office is two blocks away from my house and I have to go there to get my mail. But Colin's 20 feet has me beat, so I'm sure his time may beat mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

My post office is over a mile, and up hill through the sand both ways. And my wife made me walk for exercise. And it was hot, with hurricane darby looming. I made it in an hour so I was not the hold up to the next people waiting for it to come like Christmas. Like some people...

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Didn't you say you had to go through the lava, skipping over the hot spots too? And then had a detour to the far side of the island, you know, the barren one?

I got cha back bro-ham....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> My post office is over a mile, and up hill through the sand both ways. And my wife made me walk for exercise. And it was hot, with hurricane darby looming . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Yo Ripster, how can ya "Way Cool" a 4 minute video 1 minute after it's posted?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Had it memorized didja? Well I used to memorize things before I'd heard them. Even before they were spoken. Even before the speaker was born. Even before language was invented. Even before . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ha!!! I didn't know marty feldman was on that show!


----------



## ripjack13

Any monty python clip is way cool!


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahaaa....that was a good one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

A House!? You're lucky, we used to live in a room. All 26 of us!
LMAO!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Had it memorized didja? Well I used to memorize things before I'd heard them. Even before they were spoken. Even before the speaker was born. Even before language was invented. Even before . . . .



Bah, easy. I had to carve a new language in stone before we knew how to write words. Before they even invented words. I had to translate growls and groans into words then carve tools to carve the rocks all from memory.....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Ha!!! I didn't know marty feldman was on that show!



Dude, that was WAY before Monty Python was ever dreamed up - that wasn't made to _look _old it IS old - that was recorded in 1967! Although MPFC did perfprm it routinely throughout their few years together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> that wasn't made to _look _old it IS old - that was recorded in 1967!



Great...first my grandson calls me old....now you?
Sheesh....
No respect..

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Bah, easy. I had to carve a new language in stone before we knew how to write words. Before they even invented words. I had to translate growls and groans into words then carve tools to carve the rocks all from memory.....


Ha, carve into stone? Child's play. We had to read minds and them scoop up lava with our bare hands while blowing air on it so we could cut the grunts and groans we translated from the minds of our parents in with our teeth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Man y'all are whiney, I've had to translate what my wife says into what she means for almost 25 years. After that anything else is a piece of cake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 13 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Man y'all are whiney, I've had to translate what my wife says into what she means for almost 25 years. After that anything else is a piece of cake.



You have it easy. I have to translate what @Mrs RipJack13 is thinking she wants to say from what she actually says as well as what she thinks I will say then say and do.
Usually I'm wrong but, at least I have a pattern that keeps me going. Yes it's always mostly usually totally wrong sometimes. But she still loves me. 
I think....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_99

It is easier to just apologize for what I said, am saying or might say...

Remember...sometimes it is better to be happy than right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Happy wife= happy life. As in, you get to live one more day. Untill the next blunder....
Right honey?
@Mrs RipJack13


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Happy wife= happy life. As in, you get to live one more day. Untill the next blunder....
> Right honey?
> @Mrs RipJack13


That should read "one more day, or until the next blunder (whichever comes sooner)."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Happy wife= happy life. As in, you get to live one more day. Untill the next blunder....
> Right honey?
> @Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Karl_99 said:


> It is easier to just apologize for what I said, am saying or might say...
> 
> Remember...sometimes it is better to be happy than right!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## Mrs ripjack13

He keeps telling me "your fired"....one day I'll take him up on that offer and use that timeout chair earlier posted .....looks wonderful!!!! 143 Rip!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

You're fired.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

Bring on the chair!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Bring on the chair!!!!!












 

I'm using it at the moment.....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Ok box is on its way to @CWS. 

I'm claiming five days... Not! A week @Kevin. Thurs Fri Sat Mon Tue. PO is closed Sunday so it don't count AND that's my story!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Ok box is on its way to @CWS.
> 
> I'm claiming five days... Not! A week @Kevin. Thurs Fri Sat Mon Tue. PO is closed Sunday so it don't count AND that's my story!


I thought I was bad at math; you just make crap up...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

Been waiting a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I thought I was bad at math; you just make crap up...



You should be more like me young grasshopper; I'm terrible at math but I is a wizard at making stuff up . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> You should be more like me young grasshopper; I'm terrible at math but I is a wizard at making stuff up . . . .



Often wrong but never uncertain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Ok box is on its way to @CWS.
> 
> I'm claiming five days... Not! A week @Kevin. Thurs Fri Sat Mon Tue. PO is closed Sunday so it don't count AND that's my story!



There better be a solid gold pen blank in there for him or you'll be banned from all further trades. Curt in repayment for me covering for you, just pass the golden blank on to TMAC. For those that may mistake my concern for Curt's welfare just know this:

@TMAC That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Spinartist or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@Spinartist That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Karl_99 or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@Karl_99 That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for CalumetWoodworks or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@CalumetWoodworks That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Sprung or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@Sprung That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Wildthings or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@Wildthings That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for MKTacop or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@MKTacop That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Lou Currier or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@Lou Currier That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Schroedc or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@Schroedc That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Tclem or you'll be banned from all further trades.
@Tclem That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Kevin or you'll be banned from all further trades.

@lathemaster & @manbuckwal you two don't need to worry you don't stand a chance in hell of seeing the golden pen blank.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> There better be a solid gold pen blank in there for him or you'll be banned from all further trades. Curt in repayment for me covering for you, just pass the golden blank on to TMAC. For those that may mistake my concern for Curt's welfare just know this:
> 
> @TMAC That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Spinartist or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @Spinartist That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Karl_99 or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @Karl_99 That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for CalumetWoodworks or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @CalumetWoodworks That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Sprung or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @Sprung That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Wildthings or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @Wildthings That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for MKTacop or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @MKTacop That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Lou Currier or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @Lou Currier That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Schroedc or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @Schroedc That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Tclem or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> @Tclem That solid gold pen blank better be in the box for Kevin or you'll be banned from all further trades.
> 
> @lathemaster & @manbuckwal you two don't need to worry you don't stand a chance in hell of seeing the golden pen blank.



The only question now is: who's going to swap out the solid gold pen blank for a solid pyrite pen blank?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> The only question now is: who's going to swap out the solid gold pen blank for a solid pyrite pen blank?



There is no question who is keeping the solid gold pen blank. The question is what will I replace it with. Hey, I'm not totally greedy . . . I'll put a silver one in there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99

Sprung said:


> The only question now is: who's going to swap out the solid gold pen blank for a solid pyrite pen blank?



...or 1 cherry and 1 walnut blank...

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

I thought the blanks were supposed to be wood, but there is some Texans who want to make the rules up as we go. So if there is a gold blank it will be my duty to remove it and replace it with a wood one. I promise not to make a pen out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> There is no question who is keeping the solid gold pen blank. The question is what will I replace it with. Hey, I'm not totally greedy . . . I'll put a silver one in there.



Well...Michele likes silver. So I'll accept that as a substitute...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> The only question now is: who's going to swap out the solid gold pen blank for a solid pyrite pen blank?



I know you can't melt pyrite, but what if it was crushed and casted into a blank? That would be interesting, no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I know you can't melt pyrite, but what if it was crushed and casted into a blank? That would be interesting, no?



I don't know if I'd want to try turning it either, but I'd imagine you could coat a tube in glue, roll it in the crushed pyrite, and then make it a tube-in casting so you're just turning acrylic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> I don't know if I'd want to try turning it either, but I'd imagine you could coat a tube in glue, roll it in the crushed pyrite, and then make it a tube-in casting so you're just turning acrylic.


It would be a pen fit for a ... well, maybe a pen fit for Liberace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I'll have to try that...but I'll use epoxy. I dont have a casting set up yet....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You are all a bunch of sumama so and so's. Why was there no gold, silver or even semi precious blanks in the box when I got it. Just a bunch of wood was all I got. I really think you all are prejudice against pacific island haole redneck American Americans. Because I have been treated so unfair I believe it's the doodie of each and every participant to supply me with a gold blank. When I say participants I mean the people in the pass, the people who posted to this thread and any member or lurker that has so much as looked at the title.

You people should be ashamed of yourselves for such blatant bigotry against a people so downtrodden and overlooked as the Pacific islander haole redneck American Americans.

Send your meager offerings to cleanse your soul soon or you may find yourself on the business end of a biblical smitting. If this action is not taken seriously I will be forced to send all of you some stone and sand from maui, see how fast you shape up with that curse on you...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


>


I'm sure you will feel better today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm sure you will feel better today.



Well....not yet. A few more percocets first.....


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Well....not yet. A few more percocets first.....


Now I know why you are the way you are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

No pen blanks today. What a surprise!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

CWS said:


> No pen blanks today. What a surprise!!!



I bet he hasn't even mailed them yet. He'll say something like . . . . 

_Well, when I say I mailed them, it's a futuristic statement. It will happen though just be patient - I am after all practicing for my next life in the jungles of Costa Rica . . . _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> I bet he hasn't even mailed them yet. He'll say something like . . . .
> 
> _Well, when I say I mailed them, it's a futuristic statement. It will happen though just be patient - I am after all practicing for my next life in the jungles of Costa Rica . . . _



Oh I didn't mention.... Ahh nevermind.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Oh I didn't mention.... Ahh nevermind.


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> :Polynesian Witch Doctor:



What this?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> What this?


Precorection...


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Precorection...



Correction: Pre*-*cor*r*ection.

@SENC could you carve out a little time for this Nigerian kid with the spelling and all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Correction: Pre*-*cor*r*ection.
> 
> @SENC could you carve out a little time for this Nigerian kid with the spelling and all?


I spelled it in a way that would make the most sense to you and your phallic thought process... Besides, I am a silly little African kid with a computer, what do I know...


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I spelled it in a way that would make the most sense to you and your phallic thought process... Besides, I am a silly little African kid with a computer, what do I know...



Stop making excuses - you been hanging around @gman2431 too much lately.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> No pen blanks today. What a surprise!!!


----------



## Lou Currier

A short trip this time...hopefully out on the next leg soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Still the wrong Island on Hawaii.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Box is in Columbus OH according to USPS.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou, I am sending you some Maui sand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Still the wrong Island on Hawaii.



Having to wait so long to post the update made me forget!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Having to wait so long to post the update made me forget!


That is a valid reason. NO SAND FOR YOU!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is a valid reason. NO SAND FOR YOU!


While you're busy packing sand don't forget to pack some where the sun don't shine, Mr. My Tie.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> While you're busy packing sand don't forget to pack some where the sun don't shine, Mr. My Tie.......


Today is my last mai tai party.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> Box is in Columbus OH according to USPS.


Out here in the country we only get mail every other day. Should be here on Friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Out here in the country we only get mail every other day. Should be here on Friday


Dat'der be the las' malemen wat com'rond wit no pakege out here in the country.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jerry B

Damn!! Ya'll are some serious Chatty Patty's ........ box has passed thru 3 hands and this post is already 21 pages long
bet it reaches 500 pages by the time box reaches final destination the way ya'll are going

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Kevin

Jerry B said:


> Damn!! Ya'll are some serious Chatty Patty's ........ box has passed thru 3 hands and this post is already 21 pages long
> bet it reaches 500 pages by the time box reaches final destination the way ya'll are going



Hay I gotter ideer . . . lets nobody say nothin no more an see if Jerry kin tale we shutted up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jerry B

Kevin said:


> Hay I gotter ideer . . . lets nobody say nothin no more an see if Jerry kin tale we shutted up.


I bet you can't go 30 minutes (and I'm stretching the timeline a Lot! LMAO) , and no, don't even try to prove me wrong, you just _Know _the urge to respond will be too great to bear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Jerry B said:


> I bet you can't go 30 minutes (and I'm stretching the timeline a Lot! LMAO) , and no, don't even try to prove me wrong, you just _Know _the urge to respond will be too great to bear


As Colin would say, "when do we start? Now or then?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Jerry B said:


> I bet you can't go 30 minutes (and I'm stretching the timeline a Lot! LMAO) , and no, don't even try to prove me wrong, you just _Know _the urge to respond will be too great to bear



Bet I don't. I'll show you! I won't even reply to this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Bet I don't. I'll show you! I won't even reply to this!


Reply to what? That or this?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I just realized that the name @Jerry B reminds me of a song from the movie grease, sung by rizzo, at a sleep over, sing along if you know the melody.
Look at me I'm jerry b, lousy with page sympathy.
I won't post along cause the thread is so long; I can't, I'm jerry b!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jerry B

the preview of that clip sure looks like an open invitation to ........................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Jerry B said:


> the preview of that clip sure looks like an open invitation to ........................


You dawg...


----------



## gman2431

Jerry B said:


> the preview of that clip sure looks like an open invitation to ........................



Must have went to the wrong YouTube...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

gman2431 said:


> Must have went to the wrong YouTube...


Boobtube methinks jerry has bookmarked


----------



## CWS

A lonely little guy waiting to see his friends and travel.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> A lonely little guy waiting to see his friends and travel.View attachment 111108


It's okay lil'guy. You will eventually have new friends. Hopefully, someday...


----------



## ripjack13

Jerry B said:


> Damn!! Ya'll are some serious Chatty Patty's ........ box has passed thru 3 hands and this post is already 21 pages long
> bet it reaches 500 pages by the time box reaches final destination the way ya'll are going



"Ya'll"...he must mean, Don, Kevin, and myself....

As of this posting...who has more posts in this topic?


----------



## ripjack13

PS...I just counted. Cuz I'm bored to death...


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I told you all up front, I'm a overachiever...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I


----------



## Kevin

won't


----------



## Kevin

go


----------



## Kevin

down


----------



## Kevin

without

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

a


----------



## Kevin

fight . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin 
Not only did I turn the box around in record time, I have done my best to keep this thread at the top of the list so it did not get misplaced; keep it fresh in the hearts and minds of my fellow participants. Make sure that each member gets the chance to experience the excitement of having a box of pen blanks show up on your door step that you did not have this morning. Opening it to see what wonders will provide you with minutes of enjoyment.

You mock me with trying to catch up with a short sentence spelled out one word at a time when this is what I have been doing for the group? You should be thanking me! being a young third world country boy it is hard to get this much computer time. I have dreams you know, aspirations of one day finding a hot Jew control freak to take me to Hawaii where I can run a resort property. And here you are kicking me when I am just trying to help my fellow wood barterins. You should be ashamed of yourself!

@ripjack13 (Am I still in the lead?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Well the package just arrived in the Mail. Post office closed but it will go out in the morning. One problem is there was 21 blanks in the box. So I took out 3 and put in two so it would be back to 20 blanks. I hope that is ok. Tight fit with 21 blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin
> Not only did I turn the box around in record time, I have done my best to keep this thread at the top of the list so it did not get misplaced; keep it fresh in the hearts and minds of my fellow participants. Make sure that each member gets the chance to experience the excitement of having a box of pen blanks show up on your door step that you did not have this morning. Opening it to see what wonders will provide you with minutes of enjoyment.
> 
> You mock me with trying to catch up with a short sentence spelled out one word at a time when this is what I have been doing for the group? You should be thanking me! being a young third world country boy it is hard to get this much computer time. I have dreams you know, aspirations of one day finding a hot Jew control freak to take me to Hawaii where I can run a resort property. And here you are kicking me when I am just trying to help my fellow wood barterins. You should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> @ripjack13 (Am I still in the lead?)


WOW!!! Don you need a nap. You are supposed to be showing @Kevin some love for his moderator duties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> WOW!!! Don you need a nap. You are supposed to be showing @Kevin some love for his moderator duties.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> A lonely little guy waiting to see his friends and travel.View attachment 111108




What be "curly euc" ... Curley eunuch ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eucalyptus


----------



## Kevin

Eucalyptus


----------



## Lou Currier

WOW....I'm way behind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Finally made it! Boy that took long enough eh? 

And sorry guys jerry's blank was to pretty to pass up. I didn't have one to replace its value exactly so i took A lot of the strait grained stuff out and made sure it was replaced with nice stabilized burls. I also squeezed that extra in somehow. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Hey! Where did those Jerry B blanks go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Well the package just arrived in the Mail. Post office closed but it will go out in the morning. One problem is there was 21 blanks in the box. So I took out 3 and put in two so it would be back to 20 blanks. I hope that is ok. Tight fit with 21 blanks.View attachment 111115



You were sposta take a picture of what arrived. Not what's going out.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> What be "curly euc" ... Curley eunuch ??



he does not look fulfilled . . . .


----------



## CWS

I got the gold one Cody added, I just took it out before I took the picture. Thanks Cody, Sorry KEV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> You were sposta take a picture of what arrived. Not what's going out.....


I did minus the gold one. It wasn't wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha....I was wondering where it went....


----------



## Kevin

CWS said:


> I got the gold one Cody added, I just took it out before I took the picture. Thanks Cody, Sorry KEV

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I got the gold one Cody added, I just took it out before I took the picture. Thanks Cody, Sorry KEV



Uh oh....Kevin's getting that ban button warmed up...


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> ...i took A lot of the strait grained stuff out and made sure it was replaced with nice stabilized burls.



In that case you are forgiven for your earlier transgression ... straight grain blanks have no business in a box pass. I'm going to put a gold star beside your name again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Hay I gotter ideer . . . lets nobody say nothin no more an see if Jerry kin tale we shutted up.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I believe I'm in 4th place on the post count for this one but it looks like I'll need to ratchet it up to stay there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

I had to continue on the other side...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Eucalyptus





Kevin said:


> Eucalyptus



You two sound like long lost twins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> You two sound like long lost twins.


You have no idea...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

Spinartist said:


> How's this??
> 
> View attachment 109617


Holy crap where is my love button!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box should be on its way to Mississippi...I hope. 

At this rate @ripjack13 is going to get a Christmas gift...Hmmmm, maybe he planned it this way. 




P.S. I hope this avoids a box of sand???

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> The box should be on its way to Mississippi...I hope.
> 
> At this rate @ripjack13 is going to get a Christmas gift...Hmmmm, maybe he planned it this way.
> View attachment 111239
> 
> P.S. I hope this avoids a box of sand???


Box left Ohio at 11:00a.m. on Friday without the gold blank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> At this rate @ripjack13 is going to get a Christmas gift...Hmmmm, maybe he planned it this way.



Never underestimate the power of the dark side.....


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> You two sound like long lost twins.



You have no idea...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woody

Marc is it too late to get in on this? I have a few boring straight grained blanks I need to unload on someone. Just don't put me behind Kevin he always takes the good stuff and dumps a bunch of boring straight grained stuff on some poor fool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Woody said:


> Marc is it too late to get in on this? I have a few boring straight grained blanks I need to unload on someone. Just don't put me behind Kevin he always takes the good stuff and dumps a bunch of boring straight grained stuff on some poor fool.



I'll place you at the end of the list. Just after manbuckwal...I like your straight grained stuff, so I won't mind you being there....

All in favor?


----------



## ripjack13

Aye...


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...it's unanimous...you're good to go Woody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## ripjack13

It's ok Lee....coast is clear now. Come out from behind that couch now.


----------



## Schroedc

So now we're letting imaginary people play too? I should have gotten my wife on WB so the box would come to my house twice....


----------



## ripjack13

Michele wanted me to that. She was actually po'ed when I said no....
She said she has wood to trade.
I said...that's my wood you took from me to put on display...
She said....meow...

@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

I must confess that this blank may have fallen out of the box before I got the picture taken when the box of pen blanks arrived. But there is only two people alive who know if it was really in there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

That's the one with my name on it right?


----------



## Karl_99

Is that gold or pine?


----------



## ripjack13

Looks like golden pine to me....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like golden pine to me....


Only two people know


----------



## ripjack13

Meh...it's ok....I already have two gold blanks...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TMAC

Got the box today. Tried to pull out the plain blanks and upgrade them. Kept a couple of pretty nice blanks. Box going out in the morning.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Spinartist is up next....


----------



## Spinartist

YES FOR ME!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

TMAC said:


> View attachment 111436 Got the box today. Tried to pull out the plain blanks and upgrade them. Kept a couple of pretty nice blanks. Box going out in the morning.


Glad to see the box made it. Moving a little faster now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box should be on its way to Florida by now...so close but yet so far away!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lathemaster

Coming to Florida ... So excited .. Oh wait ... Never mind

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

CWS said:


> Glad to see the box made it. Moving a little faster now.



I for sure wanna see the pen you make outta the box elder burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Postman put the box in my hand at 10:41 am & I mailed it out & got the receipt at the post office @ 11:05 am. That's 24 min turn around.
A new world record!! And Spinartist brings in the GOLD!!
Box on the way @Karl_99 in Pa. !!!

This is what I received.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Woooo!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

I think that beats @Don Ratcliff 's time, no?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> 1 hour turn around is going to be hard to beat... that may deserve a trophy or something methinks...



There it is....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> There it is....



Marc, you know how Islanders are, never in a hurry, always on Vacation Mode. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> I for sure wanna see the pen you make outta the box elder burl.


Sorry I sold it for $60.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

CWS said:


> Sorry I sold it for $60.


Just kidding. Had to make a pen right away. I will try to get a better picture later.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## gman2431

We need digital pics man! Not polaroids!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I think that beats @Don Ratcliff 's time, no?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> We need digital pics man! Not polaroids!!



They still use those???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

@lathemaster when you get the box from me, you'll probably propose marriage to me because not one single blank you see in it now will be in there. I'm going to burn the crap and make a video. It will be a total reboot when you get mine. But since I am happily married now you won't need to kiss me I'll accept a simple handshake if we ever meet. 

C'mon guys get serious. PUT YOUR VERY BEST STUFF IN THE BOX!!!! It's gotten better but there's still some crap in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> We need digital pics man! Not polaroids!!


Doing my best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> They still use those???



It's actually coming back from what I hear... My buddies girlfriend has a new day one and she loves it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> It's actually coming back from what I hear... My buddies girlfriend has a new day one and she loves it.



Nice...I still have one. I used to love it. I'll have to check out the new ones...


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> @lathemaster when you get the box from me, you'll probably propose marriage to me because not one single blank you see in it now will be in there. I'm going to burn the crap and make a video. It will be a total reboot when you get mine. But since I am happily married now you won't need to kiss me I'll accept a simple handshake if we ever meet.
> 
> C'mon guys get serious. PUT YOUR VERY BEST STUFF IN THE BOX!!!! It's gotten better but there's still some crap in there.



I'm sending Marc @ripjack13 a full box of walnut pen blanks to end this show

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> I'm sending Marc @ripjack13 a full box of walnut pen blanks to end this show



I've seen your manbuckwalnut....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Postman put the box in my hand at 10:41 am & I mailed it out & got the receipt at the post office @ 11:05 am. That's 24 min turn around.
> A new world record!! And Spinartist brings in the GOLD!!
> Box on the way @Karl_99 in Pa. !!!
> 
> This is what I received.
> 
> View attachment 111592


Way cool, you get your own theam song now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> They still use those???



My son has a new one, pretty cool thing. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

The box is on the way to me...  I figure it will arrive on Saturday. This weekend, I will be away for a 2 day art show. I will go through it and get it in the mail on Monday. While I won't beat Lee's 24 min. turnaround, by some WB people's math it will be a 24 hour turnaround since the PO is closed on Sundays.

Since a grumpy guy scolded us, I also had to put away the straight grained cherry and walnut blanks...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Karl_99 said:


> Since a grumpy guy scolded us, I also had to put away the straight grained cherry and walnut blanks...



We need a grumpy guy smilie for him....I'll go find one....
Be right back...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Karl_99 said:


> Since a grumpy guy scolded us, I also had to put away the straight grained cherry and walnut blanks...





ripjack13 said:


> We need a grumpy guy smilie for him....I'll go find one....
> Be right back...



Y'all really do need to stop picking on my Hawaiian buddy - I think he's always positive and upbeat.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jerry B

Ya know, I really think that for ya'lls pleasure of me participating in this swap, that the box should definitely come back to me before it gets back to the originator and I get another pick
I mean it's just fair, don't ya'll agree ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Maybe we should just keep mailing it around until @Kevin post something intelligent.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

CWS said:


> Maybe we should just keep mailing it around until @Kevin post something intelligent.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Kevin said:


>


You know I love you Texas boys. Just checking to see if you were awake.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Jerry B said:


> Ya know, I really think that for ya'lls pleasure of me participating in this swap, that the box should definitely come back to me before it gets back to the originator and I get another pick
> I mean it's just fair, don't ya'll agree ?



I agree...right before it comes to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The swap in the box update is sad to announce that it has left the beautiful sunshine state and is now enroute to the keystone state. We have been duly informed by @Karl_99 that there will be a slight delay once it arrives but should be moving again in due time. Stay tuned for continued updates on it's flight path as it continues its tour around the United States.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3


----------



## CWS

Didn't know Penn was garden state


----------



## Karl_99

Jerry B said:


> Ya know, I really think that for ya'lls pleasure of me participating in this swap, that the box should definitely come back to me before it gets back to the originator and I get another pick
> I mean it's just fair, don't ya'll agree ?


It wpon't be for you'alls pleasure unless we split the route so it goes to you before me!...just sayin'


----------



## Karl_99

CWS said:


> Didn't know Penn was garden state


It is the Keystone State... The Garden State honors belong to NJ


----------



## ripjack13

Karl_99 said:


> The Garden State honors belong to NJ



Garden state.....more like the arm pit of America....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Garden state.....more like the arm pit of America....



We call the armpit of America Gary Indiana round here. Follow the hand down on a map and there it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

950551631279623102****





*in-transit*

Expected Delivery Day: Monday, August 22, 2016 
*Product & Tracking Information*
*Postal Product:*

Priority Mail 3-Day™
*Features: I*nsured
USPS Tracking®

*Date & Time
Status of Item
Location*

August 18, 2016 , 9:14 pm

Arrived at USPS Origin Facility

OPA LOCKA, FL 33054

Your item arrived at our OPA LOCKA, FL 33054 origin facility on August 18, 2016 at 9:14 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

August 18, 2016 , 7:29 pm

Departed Post Office

FORT LAUDERDALE, FL 33334

August 18, 2016 , 11:05 am

Acceptance

FORT LAUDERDALE, FL 33334

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

How can my hollowing hook tool arrive from N.C. to south Florida in 1 day with first class postage & our pen turners box pass get sent priority mail Thursday morning @ 11:05 am and tracking shows it'll be there now on Monday??!!??  Oh well.... Karl is at a show this weekend & can't deal with it anyway...  I got mine!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maybe they need to look over the items in the box to make sure they are primo selections....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Never underestimate the power of the post office to slow things down.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

They got to rest and feed their ponies you know!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karl_99

OK...looks like the ponies were fed and rested as the box o' blanks was delivered today. Here is what I received...


 

But .... in the spirit of good will, I thought a total blank refresh was in order... I replaced all of the blanks and replaced them with the ones as shown in the next picture. I know this may be a violation of the rules, but I thought it was important to share... Since Kevin didn't want just Cherry and Walnut, I included some English Walnut & Black Walnut and to really spice up the box - included some tasty English Brown Oak. Box received and shipped in same day ... Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

You forgot 5 pieces of plywood and pine....


----------



## Karl_99

Saving those for the next swap...Don't want to share all of the good stuff at one time! Need to spread it around

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

What is that bottom one? Hope it's there for me. Never heard of CHERKY - is it edible like jerky?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Karl_99

High fiber Cherry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Now things are moving along! The Swap in The Box is now headed for the Badger State. Why is it the Badger State when everyone is called a "Cheese Head"? Anyway...would someone kindly replace the African Blackwood before it comes back to Florida?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

Awww yaaas!! Those blanks wont make it past Wisco! I don't have enough straight grain cherry or good walnut! Thanks @Karl_99

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm really surprised that the briar burl is still there....


----------



## Karl_99

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Awww yaaas!! Those blanks wont make it past Wisco! I don't have enough straight grain cherry or good walnut! Thanks @Karl_99



You are most welcome!


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

Ok, box was waiting for me on the kitchen table when I got home from work and here is the contents:





I am surprised the box made it to me in one piece as there was one flap that was torn quite a bit. I have used a lot of tape to seal that sucker up and it will go out in the mail tomorrow morning and be on it's merry way to @Sprung

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Spinartist

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Ok, box was waiting for me on the kitchen table when I got home from work and here is the contents:
> 
> View attachment 112015
> 
> I am surprised the box made it to me in one piece as there was one flap that was torn quite a bit. I have used a lot of tape to seal that sucker up and it will go out in the mail tomorrow morning and be on it's merry way to @Sprung




There are only 19 blanks shown. I sent 21!!!  Where's the Camphor burl!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> There are only 19 blanks shown. I sent 21!!!  Where's the Camphor burl!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## CalumetWoodworks

I only got 19 in the box. Did we lose one during delivery?


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

Like I said, one whole side of the box was ripped and had a gap in it. I had to reinforce that side with a second piece of box. @Sprung will see what I had to do in order to close up the box. Here is the tracking number:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, it went from Lee to Karl, then onto Keith....So, @Karl_99 , is the contents of the box all there in Keith's picture? Then we'll know if we lost one....

Also, fellas, you can put em in a new box if the old one is trashed. They are free.....







Karl_99 said:


> OK...looks like the ponies were fed and rested as the box o' blanks was delivered today. Here is what I received...
> View attachment 111848
> 
> But .... in the spirit of good will, I thought a total blank refresh was in order... I replaced all of the blanks and replaced them with the ones as shown in the next picture. I know this may be a violation of the rules, but I thought it was important to share... Since Kevin didn't want just Cherry and Walnut, I included some English Walnut & Black Walnut and to really spice up the box - included some tasty English Brown Oak. Box received and shipped in same day ... Enjoy!
> View attachment 111851





CalumetWoodworks said:


> Ok, box was waiting for me on the kitchen table when I got home from work and here is the contents:
> 
> View attachment 112015
> 
> I am surprised the box made it to me in one piece as there was one flap that was torn quite a bit. I have used a lot of tape to seal that sucker up and it will go out in the mail tomorrow morning and be on it's merry way to @Sprung





Spinartist said:


> There are only 19 blanks shown. I sent 21!!!  Where's the Camphor burl!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99

I received 20 blanks as shown in the picture I posted. I did remove 5 blanks of which some were thinner ones and replaced them with 4 full size blanks of which I could only get 19 back into the box. I thought it was taped up well, but I probably should have swapped out the box. I replaced what I took with nice, highly figured blanks 3 which were also stabilized. I did not knowingly break any rules...

As for the Camphor Burl, it just may have fallen out on my bench!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

I didn't even count how many were in the box. I only counted how many I took out so I knew how many to replace. The box was still difficult to close. If I had counted the initial amount, and saw there were only 19, I would have added one extra to make it 20.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...so we're good at 19 blanks cuz that's what fit.
Going forward, if 20 do not fit, then maybe try to get a flat rate envelope. One of the tyvek kind, not the cardboard ones...Try to keep the pen blanks close to 3/4" X 3/4" X 5" so that twenty (20) blanks will always fit in the box
Case closed....

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Jerry B

@Spinartist , it appears you got the Double Dyed Maple Burl piece, Red/Blue .....
If so, I'd love to see a picture of finished item you use it for, I tried a different process with that one and really curious how the penetration of the colors are
I'm pretty sure they penetrate to the core but ....... I'm doing some triple dying with same method, would be good to have confirmation I'm on the right track

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Jerry B said:


> @Spinartist , it appears you got the Double Dyed Maple Burl piece, Red/Blue .....
> If so, I'd love to see a picture of finished item you use it for, I tried a different process with that one and really curious how the penetration of the colors are
> I'm pretty sure they penetrate to the core but ....... I'm doing some triple dying with same method, would be good to have confirmation I'm on the right track




Will do!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Jerry B said:


> @Spinartist , it appears you got the Double Dyed Maple Burl piece, Red/Blue .....
> If so, I'd love to see a picture of finished item you use it for, I tried a different process with that one and really curious how the penetration of the colors are
> I'm pretty sure they penetrate to the core but ....... I'm doing some triple dying with same method, would be good to have confirmation I'm on the right track




Yup. Colors to the core. Made an acorn birdhouse ornament from it today. My phone takes crappy photos. Out guild meeting is tonight & I'll have our photographer take better ones of the finished piece and post them. Thanks for the great blank!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> There are only 19 blanks shown. I sent 21!!!  Where's the Camphor burl!!!!




Opps I guess I can't count.  I sent 20!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

And the blank threaded fantastic!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok, the box is moving right along...next stop Minnesota... known as the “Land of 10,000 Lakes,” but actually has 12,000 lakes. Also called the North Star State. Happy travels...stay tuned for updates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nice job Lou! 

Holy cow...28 pages already...


----------



## Jerry B

Spinartist said:


> Yup. Colors to the core.


Maybe it's the photo, was hoping for more of the blue in the mix, but I know why and have adjusted the process a bit on these new blanks I'm doing so should get better color saturation/mix
Thanks for the pic, now looking forward to seeing finished bird house 



Spinartist said:


> And the blank threaded fantastic!!!


That's one of the benefits of stabilizing, definitely makes any/all blanks much denser and able to work better


----------



## Spinartist

Our photo guy messed up & only sent half the picts. I'll post the front shot when I get it. There is some blue in it.

@Jerry B

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Anyone else turn aproject from the box yet? Would be nice to see all the projects from the box swap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Jerry B said:


> Maybe it's the photo, was hoping for more of the blue in the mix, but I know why and have adjusted the process a bit on these new blanks I'm doing so should get better color saturation/mix
> Thanks for the pic, now looking forward to seeing finished bird house
> 
> 
> That's one of the benefits of stabilizing, definitely makes any/all blanks much denser and able to work better

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Lou Currier said:


> Anyone else turn aproject from the box yet? Would be nice to see all the projects from the box swap.



@CWS did and still owes us a good photo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> @CWS did and still owes us a good photo...


I got a pro photo guy coming next week. The blank was so great it is hard to get a good picture. There is no bad side and the curl distort the light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Anyone else turn aproject from the box yet? Would be nice to see all the projects from the box swap.



I'm still waiting to get the box....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> I'm still waiting to get the box....


Since I got the gold blank and now there is only 19 blanks left I may have to send @ripjack the gold blank to make up the difference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B

That's very cool @Spinartist , still don't see as much blue as I was going for with that blank .......... 
will take your word for it since you see it all in person and say you're happy with the wood/coloring


----------



## Spinartist

Very satisfied

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Jerry B said:


> That's very cool @Spinartist , still don't see as much blue as I was going for with that blank ..........
> will take your word for it since you see it all in person and say you're happy with the wood/coloring



Jerry, do you just make the blanks to use yourself or do you trade/sell them to?


----------



## Jerry B

Spinartist said:


> Jerry, do you just make the blanks to use yourself or do you trade/sell them to?


Lee, I do both, any trading I do is just for the members here @ WoodBarter, any other forum/site then I sell them,
but, the people here _always_ have better quality woods, are more reasonably priced (read: Not greedy [email protected]@rds like most others), 
and generally just are a better quality of people overall, so am more than willing to trade with ya'll 

What did you have in mind, and what are you looking for? Keep in mind, most of my available woods are cut into pen sized blanks,
I have some, but very little, larger pieces (I do have some larger in storage that I can access)

As for my personal trade interests, I love Burls, rarer exotic species (not burls), Burls, anything that has some outstanding grain/figuring, oh and of course Burls 
the wood sizes I need, since most become segmented blanks, are a minimum 13/16" square (or larger) x 5" in length.
Talk to me, and let's see what we can agree on

Reactions: +Karma 4


----------



## Schroedc

Minnesota huh? I'll have to keep an eye on the post office.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Minnesota huh? I'll have to keep an eye on the post office.



Sorry, Colin, it's on my side of the state right now!

It was apparently at my post office, ready for pickup, on Saturday. But the person working didn't leave it in a package locker or leave a slip in our box or tell my wife he had a package for us. So, it'll have to wait there until tomorrow... We recently got someone new who works our local post office and he's not very good at it - we want the previous person back. The last one, she was very nice and knew how to do her job well.


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Sorry, Colin, it's on my side of the state right now!
> 
> It was apparently at my post office, ready for pickup, on Saturday. But the person working didn't leave it in a package locker or leave a slip in our box or tell my wife he had a package for us. So, it'll have to wait there until tomorrow... We recently got someone new who works our local post office and he's not very good at it - we want the previous person back. The last one, she was very nice and knew how to do her job well.



You also? Man they put a new girl in at our little itty bitty PO I go to and she is horrid... 

I literally have to help her with everything and keep an eye on her and what she's charging. She tried to weigh a MFRB box the other day and charge me 40 some odd dollars for it!


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> You also? Man they put a new girl in at our little itty bitty PO I go to and she is horrid...
> 
> I literally have to help her with everything and keep an eye on her and what she's charging. She tried to weigh a MFRB box the other day and charge me 40 some odd dollars for it!



A lot of the small town part timers aren't actually regular postal service employees, they're through some sort of contractor abd don't get full benefits and job security.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Schroedc said:


> A lot of the small town part timers aren't actually regular postal service employees, they're through some sort of contractor abd don't get full benefits and job security.



This place is all hired employees. They try paid pretty good from what the last girl told me.


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> You also? Man they put a new girl in at our little itty bitty PO I go to and she is horrid...
> 
> I literally have to help her with everything and keep an eye on her and what she's charging. She tried to weigh a MFRB box the other day and charge me 40 some odd dollars for it!



Yup... When we moved here out PO was open all day - 9am to 5pm. The gentleman who worked there everyday was very nice and knew how to do his job very well. When they cut the hours of our PO down to 8am to noon, he retired early because he would get paid more in retirement than he'd get paid working half the hours. The lady that replaced him did a decent job and the lady that replaced her was excellent. They sent her down the road about a month ago to work at another post office a few towns over and now we've got some guy who knows nothing about what he's doing. At this point, unless it's a package that I've already printed off postage for, we take any packages we need to mail to the next town over so that Frank doesn't have a chance to mess it up, because he will. The last couple (including our current one) are based out of larger post offices from a nearby larger town.

I've had the same "weigh the FRB and try to charge by weight" thing from a couple of the above, but usually saying something got it corrected quickly - except for the one that I had to go round and round with, repeatedly pointing to the price to mail it on the sign on the wall 4 feet away from where she was standing...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Rescued the package from the post office today. Swapped out some blanks, got it packaged back up, and it'll be on its way to @Wildthings tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I am surprised the Birdseye eucalyptus is still in the box. This is what it looks like.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am surprised the Birdseye eucalyptus is still in the box. This is what it looks like.
> 
> View attachment 112361



Agreed! I will admit that I left that one in there since I already have some - I figured I'd let someone who doesn't have any of it get it and give it a try. (Even though I wouldn't mind more!)


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> Agreed! I will admit that I left that one in there since I already have some - I figured I'd let someone who doesn't have any of it get it and give it a try. (Even though I wouldn't mind more!)


HeeHeeHee

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> HeeHeeHee


Sorry @ripjack13 I should have shut up and it might have made it to you. Sounds like it has had its last picture as a block of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sorry @ripjack13 I should have shut up and it might have made it to you. Sounds like it has had its last picture as a block of wood.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sorry @ripjack13 I should have shut up and it might have made it to you. Sounds like it has had its last picture as a block of wood.


There's 7 more stops after me and no way it would make it to you. I'm just going to remove the temptation from the box to help everyone!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Well if @Don Ratcliff was smart, he would have wrote my name on it....sheesh.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Well if @Don Ratcliff was smart, he would have wrote my name on it....sheesh.


I wrote your name on the ck and look how that turned out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the box has safely landed in Minnesota and will soon be off to the Lone Star State. You will be happy to know that it is illegal to sell one’s eye in the state of Texas so Kevin will have to continue using those funny glasses

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

heh heh heh.....


----------



## Sprung

Well, the box got resent today. Yes, resent... Ugh... Frank strikes again... He apparently did something wrong so it went out to the facility in Minneapolis and came right back to me today. Box got a little beat up so I repackaged it and sent it back out before the post office closed today. Our previous worker was back today to fill in while Frank was gone, so I know it's going to actually be on its way this time. So, @Wildthings - it's on it's way to you. Again! At least it didn't get lost...

(And, according to Nicole, all she's been hearing from everyone who's walked through the door is how bad Frank and how much they want her back!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Box got a little beat up so I repackaged it



I never use the same box. It's always, always beat to snot, so I use a new one....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Well, the box got resent today. Yes, resent... Ugh... Frank strikes again... He apparently did something wrong so it went out to the facility in Minneapolis and came right back to me today.



Hey @Lou Currier , you need add in a turn around/circle line for matt...lol

just kidding...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Well, the box got resent today. Yes, resent... Ugh... Frank strikes again... He apparently did something wrong so it went out to the facility in Minneapolis and came right back to me today. Box got a little beat up so I repackaged it and sent it back out before the post office closed today. Our previous worker was back today to fill in while Frank was gone, so I know it's going to actually be on its way this time. So, @Wildthings - it's on it's way to you. Again! At least it didn't get lost...
> 
> (And, according to Nicole, all she's been hearing from everyone who's walked through the door is how bad Frank and how much they want her back!)


Send it to me, I will pack it nicely for you and send it on the way..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I never use the same box. It's always, always beat to snot, so I use a new one....



Yeah, I used a new box. Both times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

@ripjack13 I found some wood for your pen blanks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

manbuckwal said:


> @ripjack13 I found some wood for your pen blanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 112580


Next time cut it bigger for paddles. Pens are what you make from paddle cutoffs silly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> @ripjack13 I found some wood for your pen blanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 112580



Tom, You're in the wrong topic sir. Please turn around and go back to the main page and turn left, then make a right after the moped and follow the signs that are on the wall on the left side...mind the gap, and it's the third room on the left. Look for a sign that says grips box pass...
K.Thanks.bye.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Tom, You're in the wrong topic sir. Please turn around and go back to the main page and turn left, then make a right after the moped and follow the signs that are on the wall on the left side...mind the gap, and it's the third room on the left. Look for a sign that says grips box pass...
> K.Thanks.bye.



Nah, I'm just gonna put one block that's size of SFRB and let you cut your own blanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh sweet. How many of those sfrb's fit in a mfrb?


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Oh sweet. How many of those sfrb's fit in a mfrb?



1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thats cool. Leaves room for other things....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Thats cool. Leaves room for other things....




Nope, these won't fit, sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well...ok then...a Large flat rate box it is. I guess that will be ok with me....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Well...ok then...a Large flat rate box it is. I guess that will be ok with me....



I probably have a chunk o walnut that will fit that too .........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> We need digital pics man! Not polaroids!!


Well this is the best I can do. If you want a better picture you will have do it yourself

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin

Is this pen pass for real, or just a way to jerk my chain thinking I am going to get to find a hidden treasure in some mysterious box? I mean, it started like 3 years ago or something and I haven't seen a single pen blank show up in my mailbox. What's the BFD?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

All I know is sent a box of gold pen blanks to @Don Ratcliff , if there's no gold when it gets to you, then it's all his fault....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> All I know is sent a box of gold pen blanks to @Don Ratcliff , if there's no gold when it gets to you, then it's all his fault....


I got my gold blank


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> View attachment 112618
> Well this is the best I can do. If you want a better picture you will have do it yourself




What's the wood??


----------



## gman2431

Nice! I knew that would be a killer pen once done outta that blank. I can imagine it's hard to picture tho so I'll cut ya a little slack... Lol!


----------



## CWS

gman2431 said:


> Nice! I knew that would be a killer pen once done outta that blank. I can imagine it's hard to picture tho so I'll cut ya a little slack... Lol!


I am having a hard time keeping it. Everyone who sees it tries to keep it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

CWS said:


> I am having a hard time keeping it. Everyone who sees it tries to keep it.


Taser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Lookie here Lookie here what arrived down on the Texas Gulf Coast this afternoon. It'll be Tuesday before it gets back out to @MKTacop

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13

I see a familiar yellow blank in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I see a familiar yellow blank in there.


Which one? I laid them out in the same positions as Sprung did


----------



## Kevin

Bunch of teasers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Which one? I laid them out in the same positions as Sprung did



The black locust burl. sprung, bean counter and I went in on a box load.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The Eagle has landed...due to a holiday weekend we regret to inform you that there will be another delay...stay tuned as the box is prepared to take another short trip within the state of Texas.

Note: Texas statute §43.21 Up to a felony charge can be levied for promoting the use of, or owning more than six dildos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> I see a familiar yellow blank in there.


Almost looks like gold


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Almost looks like gold



Almost.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Lookie here Lookie here what arrived down on the Texas Gulf Coast this afternoon. It'll be Tuesday before it gets back out to @MKTacop
> 
> View attachment 112689


 sorry Berry, I have to through a flag on the play. Prior to selecting your choice I am going to need you to send me the blanks shown here for inspection. Either there is a serious reflection of the sky on a blank or there is some shenanigans afoot. As the first person to have officially received the box, it's my self appointed duty to uphold the riplaw.l

I will pm my address to you and after inspection I will return to you for your selection.



@Lou Currier I will need you to kindly track this deviation on the map ensuring to miss our hurricanes unlike you did when going past FL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> sorry Berry, I have to through a flag on the play. Prior to selecting your choice I am going to need you to send me the blanks shown here for inspection. Either there is a serious reflection of the sky on a blank or there is some shenanigans afoot. As the first person to have officially received the box, it's my self appointed duty to uphold the riplaw.l
> 
> I will pm my address to you and after inspection I will return to you for your selection.
> 
> 
> 
> @Lou Currier I will need you to kindly track this deviation on the map ensuring to miss our hurricanes unlike you did when going past FL.



Ah shoot... Looks like I broke a rule and put a blank in there that wasn't all wood.  Completely forgot that cast blanks were out; was just trying to put something nice in the box...  At least that blank is around 75% wood!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Ah shoot... Looks like I broke a rule and put a blank in there that wasn't all wood.  Completely forgot that cast blanks were out; was just trying to put something nice in the box...  At least that blank is around 75% wood!



Good job Matt, way to screw up the swap!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Good job Matt, way to screw up the swap!!!!!



I blame the post surgery and pain killer fog. I was still kinda out of it even at the end of this past week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I blame the post surgery and pain killer fog. I was still kinda out of it even at the end of this past week...



I blame it on that Yankee cold, it's addled your brain!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Now gents, it's not about who is at fault. It is all about correcting the problem and moving forward. I called it so send me the box, I'll fix it and get it moving in the right direction... hurry up before the other lil Texan finds out...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Everybody don't pull your panties up in a wad!! There's no sense in getting into an uproar and no reason what's so ever to endanger the box by sending it back over the tropically disturb Pacific. I will remove the offender from the presence of the all wood inhabitants. Matt no harm no foul! THERE everybody feel better -- carry on!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CWS

Thanks Barry. I will sleep better knowing it is fixed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I'll sleep better knowing you're sleeping better....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sorry what? I was sleeping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sorry what? I was sleeping?



Oh, so you're at the office??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Everybody don't pull your panties up in a wad!! There's no sense in getting into an uproar and no reason what's so ever to endanger the box by sending it back over the tropically disturb Pacific. I will remove the offender from the presence of the all wood inhabitants. Matt no harm no foul! THERE everybody feel better -- carry on!!


Yep @Schroedc a you suck button would work just fine...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yep @Schroedc a you suck button would work just fine...





 

(sorry I been on a Sgt. Schultz kick today - just fits a lot of situations here ya know)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> View attachment 112777
> 
> (sorry I been on a Sgt. Schultz kick today - just fits a lot of situations here ya know)


I know nuting!2

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Packed and ready to address to the next stop! For some reason these would not fit back in!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Packed and ready to address to the next stop! For some reason these would not fit back in!!
> 
> View attachment 112788

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

@Don Ratcliff - You'd been quiet the last couple days, was starting to worry you'd fallen in the ocean or gotten thrown into a volcano.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Schroedc said:


> @Don Ratcliff - You'd been quiet the last couple days, was starting to worry you'd fallen in the ocean or gotten thrown into a volcano.


Don't go getting him stirred up!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wildthings said:


> Don't go getting him stirred up!!



It's fun to poke the crazy guy with a stick.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I changed my shift so I work Sunday thru Thursday so this week I only had Saturday off. So the wife wanted to monopolize my day off... no volcano, no going into the ocean, I'm more of a belt AND suspenders kind of guy. (Double safe) those 2 things are hot and Sharkey


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> @Don Ratcliff - You'd been quiet the last couple days, was starting to worry you'd fallen in the ocean or gotten thrown into a volcano.



His wife pushed him in the volcano and he fell down the side and into the ocean....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> His wife pushed him in the volcano and he fell down the side and into the ocean....


Shut up and don't give her any ideas!

@Mrs RipJack13 Marc is buying wood again!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

She said i could....i just need to buy her some shoes....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CWS

Kevin said:


> View attachment 112776


Family reunion must have tuckered the little guy out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Packed and ready to address to the next stop! For some reason these would not fit back in!!
> 
> View attachment 112788

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

How long does it take for a SFRB to travel a hop-skip-and-a-jump in Texas? Are they still using ponies?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> How long does it take for a SFRB to travel a hop-skip-and-a-jump in Texas? Are they still using ponies?


It's should have been shipped to me, I called it first. It's like the card game Uno.


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's should have been shipped to me, I called it first. It's like the card game Uno.


http://i.Rule #2/WTDnnwE.gif?noredirect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Why is that dead horse getting beat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MKTacop

The box was waiting for me when I got home yesterday. I'll get it back out this afternoon provided I get off work in time. If not, it will go out tomorrow. Here is the photo of the latest contents...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> How long does it take for a SFRB to travel a hop-skip-and-a-jump in Texas? Are they still using ponies?


It's Texas man!! not Florida which is only the size of our Gulf Coast region!!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## CWS

I told you guys before these Texans can get their feeling hurt easily.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Did Julius Caesar plant the big oak?


----------



## Lou Currier

CWS said:


> I told you guys before these Texans can get their feeling hurt easily.



@CWS is that a true Texas fact?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Did Julius Caesar plant the big oak?



No sir, he was Roman and all great things were done by Greeks. Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jerry B

seeing what appears to be larger diameter blanks, I _still think_ these should come back to me before heading to final destination  .  .


----------



## Lou Currier

Finally the box is on it's way to Central Florida!!!!  You should know that in Florida it is illegal for anyone wearing swimwear to sing whilst in public...when the box finally arrives I promise that I will not run outside in my bathing suit singing words of joy for all the nice pen blanks I scored!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> @CWS is that a true Texas fact?


Just Buckeye BS!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Jerry B said:


> seeing what appears to be larger diameter blanks, I _still think_ these should come back to me before heading to final destination  .  .




That's what we like about you... you're a dreamer!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

It's finally my turn 

Grabbed a few and replaced a few now the fun is over!

Replaced and on the way to the next destination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box is once again leaving the great state of Florida outbound for Minnesota... food for thought... In Minnesota The land of 10,000 lakes declares mosquitos a public nuisance. I guess we don’t have to worry about the Zika virus there! I might of let of few of those pesky mosquitoes get in the box so you best be careful when opening the box 





Only four more stops to go before @ripjack13 gets his box back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I wonder if they declared it a mosquito free zone....

Can we declare this a @Don Ratcliff free zone?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> The box is once again leaving the great state of Florida outbound for Minnesota... food for thought... In Minnesota The land of 10,000 lakes declares mosquitos a public nuisance. I guess we don’t have to worry about the Zika virus there! I might of let of few of those pesky mosquitoes get in the box so you best be careful when opening the box
> 
> View attachment 113533
> 
> Only four more stops to go before @ripjack13 gets his box back!



I sure hope you didn't stick any bugs in there, one species of mosquito to deal with is enough.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

It's gonna turn into alien skeeters....


----------



## lathemaster

So near and yet so far .....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

So the box has made it to me. I was going to try and beat Don for turnaround but I'm thinking I might revitalize the box a bit for it's next leg of the journey  'tis the season for Palm apparently 

Here's what arrived:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

Interesting...


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> So the box has made it to me. I was going to try and beat Don for turnaround but I'm thinking I might revitalize the box a bit for it's next leg of the journey  'tis the season for Palm apparently
> 
> Here's what arrived:
> 
> View attachment 113830




Don? Really Don??? Why do you set your bar so low?? I did 19 minutes!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Well...if Colin turns the box around it should be on its way back down south to Mississippi for a second stop. It is unfortunate thought that In Mississippi it is unlawful to shave in the center of main street. I don't know why anyone would have an itch to run out into the street to shave but they have it covered just in case!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Poor Lee...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> Well...if Colin turns the box around it should be on its way back down south to Mississippi for a second stop. It is unfortunate thought that In Mississippi it is unlawful to shave in the center of main street. I don't know why anyone would have an itch to run out into the street to shave but they have it covered just in case!
> 
> View attachment 113848



Shaving in the middle of main street is probably a euphemism for a Brazilian or something....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC

It is Mississippi... don't ask, don't tell.


Schroedc said:


> Shaving in the middle of main street is probably a euphemism for a Brazilian or something....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> So the box has made it to me. I was going to try and beat Don for turnaround but I'm thinking I might revitalize the box a bit for it's next leg of the journey  'tis the season for Palm apparently
> 
> Here's what arrived:
> 
> View attachment 113830


Ouch...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> So the box has made it to me. I was going to try and beat Don for turnaround but I'm thinking I might revitalize the box a bit for it's next leg of the journey  'tis the season for Palm apparently
> 
> Here's what arrived:
> 
> View attachment 113830


You send me the box, I'll load it up with good stuff and send it back to you. I'll fill it with CK and send back...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Are we waiting on the redneck yokel still?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Spinartist




----------



## Tclem

I got it yesterday but forgot to post. Will get it headed to cripple busted up leg @Kevin monday

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....looks like it was updated with some prime stuff!!
Good job Colin!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....looks like it was updated with some prime stuff!!
> Good job Colin!!


I'm going to keep all of it and send Kevin a box of flame box elder blanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

He's injured, you don't want to get his blood pressure up! Not to mention he's on narcotics, and therefore unpredictable, you're liable to find a leprechaun hopping up and down on one leg on your front porch the day after it arrives. You might want to rethink that.

Of course if the drugs are good enough, he might find it funny as hell!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I'm going to keep all of it and send Kevin a box of flame box elder blanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

The box should be off to see the wonderful wizard of Texas...did you know that a recently passed Texas anticrime law requires criminals to give their victims 24 hours notice, either orally or in writing, and to explain the nature of the crime to be committed. I guess we can feel safe while in Texas!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The kevmeister is not allowed to go to his shop. This is going to be awesome or suck for the next guy. He will have to send the "nurse" who right now doesn't like the wood stuff and may send a box full of the prime stuff. Or you could end up with pine...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> s...did you know that a recently passed Texas anticrime law requires criminals to give their victims 24 hours notice, either orally or in writing, and to explain the nature of the crime to be committed. I guess we can feel safe while in Texas!



They can use that notice to also let a person know what caliber they'd prefer to be shot with and what body part they'd like to be shot it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> They can use that notice to also let a person know what caliber they'd prefer to be shot with and what body part they'd like to be shot it!



We are thoughtful like that here! Tony


----------



## lathemaster

IT's sooooooooooo close ...............

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

I havent got the box yet fellers and this is Thursday. Tony you might want to track it.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I havent got the box yet fellers and this is Thursday. Tony you might want to track it.



He probably hung on to it hoping you were going to croak

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> The kevmeister is not allowed to go to his shop. This is going to be awesome or suck for the next guy. He will have to send the "nurse" who right now doesn't like the wood stuff and may send a box full of the prime stuff. Or you could end up with pine...




http://i.Rule #2/88jCL.jpg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> I havent got the box yet fellers and this is Thursday. Tony you might want to track it.


Please tell me it is there and you are kidding


----------



## ripjack13

Uh oh....what's the tracking show?


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Uh oh....what's the tracking show?


I'm looking. Wife is looking. She takes packages since post office is next to her job. We have been taking them because our new mail carrier is an idiot. Two weeks ago was final straw. I had 5 packages on porch and she showed she picked them up. Moron picked up Paxton table that UPS had just dropped off. Left out mailbox open again a couple days ago and rain ruined the mail. Post master said she has had 10 complaints in past month. If we have to go to the post office we just take everything. I've had the neighbors mail twice in past two weeks.


----------



## Tclem

Lou Currier said:


>


Yeah I'm gonna have to start an entire new box. Oh well. Just my luck.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I should have used that excuse... "my mail person is an idiot and I had put all my best stuff in the box to send to the next person. Sorry all I have left is this pine and oak."

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to start an entire new box. Oh well. Just my luck.



awe crap.....that is just a bum deal. That sux.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to start an entire new box. Oh well. Just my luck.



Tony what does the tracking show?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Tony what does the tracking show?


We can't find it. Wife swears she mailed it with other stuff when she took it all to po. I'll just make another box with blanks in it and if the other one shows up you can send it back to me. I remember spelling your name so I didn't create a label in the web. Sometimes I do and sometimes I tell her to just take it with her.


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> We can't find it. Wife swears she mailed it with other stuff when she took it all to po. I'll just make another box with blanks in it and if the other one shows up you can send it back to me. I remember spelling your name so I didn't create a label in the web. Sometimes I do and sometimes I tell her to just take it with her.



If I don't print the label at home I take a picture of the tracking number in case I lose the receipt. Just a thought... Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Now you are blaming the wife...? What's next, the dog ate it? The truth is that you used up every scrap of wood making hair sticks with your new toy and have the boy coloring them (and the floor and himself) to sell so you can buy more wood to use that "machine" Tony, the first step is admitting you have a problem. The second is sending that infernal machine that was obviously built by Skynet to me for safe keeping.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Tony said:


> If I don't print the label at home I take a picture of the tracking number in case I lose the receipt. Just a thought... Tony


I always keep them in my wallet. Wife probably threw it away


----------



## Schroedc

I should have just left the Palm in there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> I should have just left the Palm in there.


I told you to send it to me!  No, let's send it to the misipian who for sure won't lose it...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tclem said:


> I always keep them in my wallet. Wife probably threw it away


You're wallet? Is there no lie you won't tell?


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You're wallet? Is there no lie you won't tell?



Don't worry @SENC, I got your back. It's "your" you ignit islander!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Don't worry @SENC, I got your back. It's "your" you ignit islander!


I tried to type you're right, but it came out "blow me"





And it's 2 am I'm doing this with one eye open gripping my pillow tight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I think I'm going to create another forum for the spelling Nazis in the group, I'll call it;

Alternative 
Systems of 
Speech 

Honoring 
Others 
Level of 
Education 

If I could only think of a good acronym to shorten that up a bit...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think I'm going to create another forum for the spelling Nazis in the group, I'll call it;
> 
> Alternative
> Systems of
> Speech
> 
> Honoring
> Others
> Level of
> Education
> 
> If I could only think of a good acronym to shorten that up a bit...



You know what would make that forum even better? Make @Tclem an Admin/Moderator - oh the fits people would have!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> You know what would make that forum even better? Make @Tclem an Admin/Moderator - oh the fits people would have!


I think there would be people trying to cut themselves into short little chunks with their chainsaws... I'm in, @Tclem you're in charge just as soon as you find that box... or your wallet and after the comments you made perhaps your wife... whatever, you are the moderator of the new spelling group.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think there would be people trying to cut themselves into short little chunks with their chainsaws... I'm in, @Tclem you're in charge just as soon as you find that box... or your wallet and after the comments you made perhaps your wife... whatever, you are the moderator of the new spelling group.


This sounds like "BULLYING" to me. NOT COOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think there would be people trying to cut themselves into short little chunks with their chainsaws... I'm in, @Tclem you're in charge just as soon as you find that box... or your wallet and after the comments you made perhaps your wife... whatever, you are the moderator of the new spelling group.



That's the group that only uses 17 letters right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

I saw this posted on Facebook earlier today, thought about posting it at the time but let it go ... after catching up on this thread, I can't keep it to myself.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

duncsuss said:


> I saw this posted on Facebook earlier today, thought about posting it at the time but let it go ... after catching up on this thread, I can't keep it to myself.
> 
> View attachment 114258


I hope they wreck that van


----------



## Lou Currier

We regret to inform you....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## duncsuss

Tclem said:


> I hope they wreck that van


The VW vans I've seen, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I hope they wreck that van

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 114264




I'll handle this for your @woodtickgreg ....


BOOOO!!!! HISSSSSS!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Lou Currier said:


> We regret to inform you....
> 
> View attachment 114260


We good to go. A package is on the way to Texas

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> We good to go. A package is on the way to Texas



So, no clue on the other one?


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> We good to go. A package is on the way to Texas



If you find the tracking receipt, file a claim....get ya some money for your hassle with the

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> So, no clue on the other one?


The other one was in the trunk of my wife's car

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

You egghead...and I say that with a smile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think I'm going to create another forum for the spelling Nazis in the group, I'll call it;
> 
> Alternative
> Systems of
> Speech
> 
> Honoring
> Others
> Level of
> Education
> 
> If I could only think of a good acronym to shorten that up a bit...


Other's, not Others

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Other's, not Others


Others as in a last name.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> Others as in a last name.


In that case, Others' not Others

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> In that case, Others' not Others


But you don't use the ' when making plural. I'm not showing possession of


----------



## duncsuss

Tclem said:


> But you don't use the ' when making plural. I'm not showing possession of



Sorry, Tony -- I have to stand with @SENC on this one ... "others" are in possession of a "level of education".

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

duncsuss said:


> Sorry, Tony -- I have to stand with @SENC on this one ... "others" are in possession of a "level of education".


Henry will get you in hot water.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

While "others" may well be in possession of an education, the plural possessive - others' education - would be indicative thereof.


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> But you don't use the ' when making plural. I'm not showing possession of


Make up your mind, is it Others as in a last name or Others, plural of Other? Or do you not understand plural, either? Hint - you should probably stop referring to your one tooth as teeth (or, more likely, toothes).

Either way, as my good man Dunc confirmed, you're wrong and the apostrophe is required. Now, had you made the claim that Others Level of Education is a formal name for a level of education, you might have had a point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Make up your mind, is it Others as in a last name or Others, plural of Other? Or do you not understand plural, either? Hint - you should probably stop referring to your one tooth as teeth (or, more likely, toothes).
> 
> Either way, as my good man Dunc confirmed, you're wrong and the apostrophe is required. Now, had you made the claim that Others Level of Education is a formal name for a level of education, you might have had a point.


I changed my mind


SENC said:


> Make up your mind, is it Others as in a last name or Others, plural of Other? Or do you not understand plural, either? Hint - you should probably stop referring to your one tooth as teeth (or, more likely, toothes).
> 
> Either way, as my good man Dunc confirmed, you're wrong and the apostrophe is required. Now, had you made the claim that Others Level of Education is a formal name for a level of education, you might have had a point.


My last name is Clements and has no ' behind the s.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Back to business. @Kevin did you get the box yet???


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> My last name is Clements and has no ' behind the s.



No need for the possessive apostrophe as you possess no (apparent) level of education.

You really do make this too easy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> No need for the possessive apostrophe as you possess no (apparent) level of education.
> 
> You really do make this too easy.


My point. Nobody possessed anything. Apparent bring the key word.


----------



## rocky1

Tclem said:


> I changed my mind
> 
> My last name is Clements and has no ' behind the s.





Spinartist said:


> Back to business. @Kevin did you get the box yet???




No he hasn't... it's still in Mrs. Clements' trunk!

There now it's got an apostrophe behind it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

I am in possession of a box I got from some guy named Harry in Misipi. I guess I made a trade way back I forgot about. Sure is nice to get stuff unexpectedly.

I guest there's' other's' people's' involved to, maybe at least too, but I'll' have two czech and sea.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> The other one was in the trunk of my wife's car



Ok, after much deliberation, by default the box needs to be sent back to the original thread starter, and we start over...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> I am in possession of a box I got from some guy named Harry in Misipi. I guess I made a trade way back I forgot about. Sure is nice to get stuff unexpectedly.
> 
> I guest there's' other's' people's' involved to, maybe at least too, but I'll' have two czech and sea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Here's what I received - some real eye candy in it . . . . .





I took one and replaced it and it was sent forward today.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Here's what I received - some real eye candy in it . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 114495
> 
> I took one and replaced it and it was sent forward today.


Where's the Koa


----------



## ripjack13

In Hawaii....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

For a second there, I was going to compliment Tony on a sweet looking assortment, but then realized it really was Colin's assortment....
Good job Colin...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> For a second there, I was going to compliment Tony on a sweet looking assortment, but then realized it really was Colin's assortment....
> Good job Colin...


Yeah minus 5 blanks you clown

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Clown lives matter...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Clown lives matter...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## lathemaster

Yeah headed my way ......
Now how much can I fit in a SFRB?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> View attachment 114511



For the clown car....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Well, now that the box has resurfaced and we know it was not the fault of a government conspiracy we can continue with the updates. I am a little late and the box reappeared in Texass and is now on its way back to the great sunshine state! At least it will arrive on the less windy side...wish the rest of us well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist

38 pages of posts for a little friendly swap...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> 38 pages of posts for a little friendly swap...


But we have learned a lot about others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> 38 pages of posts for a little friendly swap...



I know! This is funny. Over 750 posts! Heh heh heh....
You guys are awesome....


----------



## Tony

It just proves the point of how far off topic we can go and how long we can stay there! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> It just proves the point of how far off topic we can go and how long we can stay there! Tony



Wait, this thread was about passing some box?????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

Schroedc said:


> Wait, this thread was about passing some box?????



Thats what she said....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> View attachment 114566



Hope they put a big rock on top of it when they drop it off or it'll end up in the ocean.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Hope they put a big rock on top of it when they drop it off or it'll end up in the ocean.....



L 'O L is on the GOM side of the state. They may get storms but nothing major probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lathemaster

Storm ... what storm

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## lathemaster

USPS Friday 9405503699300405354349

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Omg....one guy left!!! Woooooooo!!!!

I'm gettin antsy now.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Omg....one guy left!!! Woooooooo!!!!
> 
> I'm gettin antsy now.....



Wouldn't it be fun if, when @manbuckwal was ready to ship out the box, he sent it back to @lathemaster and we reversed back down the list until it returned to you. You know, to keep building up that sense of anticipation for you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if, when @manbuckwal was ready to ship out the box, he sent it back to @lathemaster and we reversed back down the list until it returned to you. You know, to keep building up that sense of anticipation for you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Sprung said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if, when @manbuckwal was ready to ship out the box, he sent it back to @lathemaster and we reversed back down the list until it returned to you. You know, to keep building up that sense of anticipation for you.



All in favor say I


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> All in favor say I




Spread out....


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 Need one of these?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 Need one of these?
> 
> View attachment 114585



He's too far for that....got any icbm's?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> He's too far for that....got any icbm's?



Nope but we could whip up a catapult and a dead skunk....

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ooohhh....nice....real nice.


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> All in favor say I



I!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> All in favor say I


"I!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

iiiiii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Omg....one guy left!!! Woooooooo!!!!
> 
> I'm gettin antsy now.....



Sorry but I'll be leaving Monday for two weeks so I'll get er shipped when I get back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Spread out....




IEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Spinartist

A trebuchet would give you more distance!!


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> A trebuchet would give you more distance!!



A trebuchet *is* a catapult (just one type). Just sayin' . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

A tree bucket?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lathemaster

Does anyone on this list spend anytime at all in their shop?
This entire group needs to be examined for DA.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

What is "DA"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Dumb Assness?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Dork addiction?


----------



## duncsuss

Don't Ask.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Delta addiction?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Did the box get lost again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> Sorry but I'll be leaving Monday for two weeks so I'll get er shipped when I get back



I'm not sure if he was serious or not..


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not sure if he was serious or not..



Package arrived . I haven't opened it yet bcuz I want to chat with my post office

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wow.....that's weird...I'm amazed it arrived with everything so blurry...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Wow.....that's weird...I'm amazed it arrived with everything so blurry...



It's probably those pain killers of yours making it look blurry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Was it not in a flat rate envelope?


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> Was it not in a flat rate envelope?


The highlighted "Flat Rate Env" didn't tip you off? Have you and Kevin been in the sauce together tonight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Schroedc said:


> Was it not in a flat rate envelope?



I'm thinking not, but I haven't used this type of envelope and not sure, so I'll open it at the PO . Had to write my mailman a check to get it


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> The highlighted "Flat Rate Env" didn't tip you off? Have you and Kevin been in the sauce together tonight?



Kevin? I haven't been in any sauce since my kneecap mishap. Last time I will ever drink and log that's for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> The highlighted "Flat Rate Env" didn't tip you off? Have you and Kevin been in the sauce together tonight?



Yes the label says flat rate but if you use one if those labels on a priority mail envelope that isn't flat rate the post office gets cranky......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Well whoever mailed it should pay.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Well whoever mailed it should pay.



I'm not gonna sweat the $10 . Opened it up at PO and they said it was in a priority envelope, not a flat rate so it is what it is . The box inside was bulging and falling apart but I'll get it sorted and figured out over the wknd if I don't get to it today @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> I'm not gonna sweat the $10 . Opened it up at PO and they said it was in a priority envelope, not a flat rate so it is what it is . The box inside was bulging and falling apart but I'll get it sorted and figured out over the wknd if I don't get to it today @ripjack13



You should've said you'll get it sorted out over *a* weekend to really make him sweat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> I'm not gonna sweat the $10 . Opened it up at PO and they said it was in a priority envelope, not a flat rate so it is what it is . The box inside was bulging and falling apart but I'll get it sorted and figured out over the wknd if I don't get to it today @ripjack13



Why must they be so frikkin picky. Gosh.....


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> You should've said you'll get it sorted out over *a* weekend to really make him sweat.



I don't sweat the petty stuff.....I pet the......

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Creative 1


----------



## lathemaster

manbuckwal said:


> I'm not gonna sweat the $10 . Opened it up at PO and they said it was in a priority envelope, not a flat rate so it is what it is . The box inside was bulging and falling apart but I'll get it sorted and figured out over the wknd if I don't get to it today @ripjack13


Tom

Never have had that as an issue before. I guess they are pickyererr in California.
PM your PayPal address and I'll refund you the $10.

Mike

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Lou Currier

manbuckwal said:


> I'm not gonna sweat the $10 . Opened it up at PO and they said it was in a priority envelope, not a flat rate so it is what it is . The box inside was bulging and falling apart but I'll get it sorted and figured out over the wknd if I don't get to it today @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

well since you fellas have dragged this along since july just getting the packages transferred. i went ahead and made up my entry. in the interest of time it is a one off and was done with the up-most of disregard. it was turned on my table saw from a blank of china berry tree that i paid top dollar from @Kevin for. it has a bic kit that @ripjack13 was kind enough to loan me. the pictures really don't do it justice. my son has already claimed it for himself. but i think it may be too nice for his kindergarten class. and as usual i look forward to any and all comments. expanding this thread well beyond the already 41 pages is my primary goal

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Lou Currier said:


>



here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

vegas urban lumber said:


> in the interest of time it is a one off and was done with the up-most of disregard. it was turned on my table saw from a blank of china berry tree that i paid top dollar from @Kevin for. it has a bic kit that ripjak was kind enough to loan me.



I think you need to work on your edges. They look a lil rough. Is that a natural finish? It has a nice warm look to it. You may need to drill a smidge further to get the nib to the correct depth, The cap looks good though....
I may have to save this pic to my pc to use as a reference for some I'd like to make, and this is a great design....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I think you need to work on your edges. They look a lil rough. Is that a natural finish? It has a nice warm look to it. You may need to drill a smidge further to get the nib to the correct depth, The cap looks good though....
> I may have to save this pic to my pc to use as a reference for some I'd like to make, and this is a great design....



I had done this design previously in the thread for the pen catalog. I went looking for my post to accuse @vegas urban lumber of forgery but it was not included. This is highly distressing Marc. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I had done this design previously in the thread for the pen catalog. I went looking for my post to accuse @vegas urban lumber of forgery but it was not included. This is highly distressing Marc. Tony



It's not a forgery, It's a tribute to your design skills

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i wish i could blame that design on someone else. but however unluckily it just came to mind as i once again read new updates to this thread which included no real action or pics just wild accusations about box transfer time and shipping rates.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I had done this design previously in the thread for the pen catalog. I went looking for my post to accuse @vegas urban lumber of forgery but it was not included. This is highly distressing Marc. Tony



I looked for the post, but I think it was deleted, because while Trev's looks to be finished, yours was still unfinished. Not to mention I think yours was just slapped together, and Trev took the time to mill and drill his.
Shame on you....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

the devil is in the details, or lack there of more likely


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I looked for the post, but I think it was deleted, because while Trev's looks to be finished, yours was still unfinished. Not to mention I think yours was just slapped together, and Trev took the time to mill and drill his.
> Shame on you....



It was right here- http://woodbarter.com/threads/calli...f-pen-and-non-pen-kit-styles-available.19539/


----------



## vegas urban lumber

now that puts my version in a very suspect light. wish i had seen it first, maybe i could have stepped up my choice of finish. and i clearly should have asked @ripjack13 for the upgraded model of the bic kit. i'm glad @ripjack13 gave me some credit as to finish but i think i may have been given more credit than was deserved. i could see tony's version in a political candidates hands doing formal work especially after the private servers have been shut down

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> It was right here- http://woodbarter.com/threads/calli...f-pen-and-non-pen-kit-styles-available.19539/



Rats....I didn't look there...
Ok...I "misremembered" it....so I retract my previous statement about yours @Tony , and make it a no contest.
Trevs still looks good, but I like mesquite better....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## vegas urban lumber

ripjack13 said:


> Rats....I didn't look there...
> Ok...I "misremembered" it....so I retract my previous statement about yours @Tony , and make it a no contest.
> Trevs still looks good, but I like mesquite better....



wow, how finicky. just when i thought i was gonna get my first blue ribbon ever. guess i'll have to settle for the millennials version, a participation trophy. never got one of those either thank goodness, since i got out of school just before that PC guana started

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

VILIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry Trev, I guess you get 2nd, or as it was known in my day, 1st place loser!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

By the way, Thank you Colin, totally missed it!
@Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

well it's all @ripjack13 fault for praising me without doing his do diligence first. i might have to start a pen lives matter thread to air my grievance

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

vegas urban lumber said:


> well it's all @ripjack13 fault for praising me without doing his do diligence first. i might have to start a pen lives matter thread to air my grievance



Sorry, the airing of grievances is only allowed on Festivus, Check back December 23rd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

f what

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> It was right here- http://woodbarter.com/threads/calli...f-pen-and-non-pen-kit-styles-available.19539/




Now if you take the time & look closely at the 2 pens you'll see they are clearly different designs. Trev's is 8 sided whereas the original has only 4 sides... At least they're not bulgy!!


----------



## Tony

Ah, festivus, great choice Colin! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Now if you take the time & look closely at the 2 pens you'll see they are clearly different designs. Trev's is 8 sided whereas the original has only 4 sides... At least they're not bulgy!!



And, the clip on mine is functional! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Tony said:


> And, the clip on mine is functional! Tony



well aren't you all special and holier than thow. not very festivusiess

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

vegas urban lumber said:


> well aren't you all special and holier than thow. not very festivusiess




Wood nerds like pen clips!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

lol this might be the best fun i've had in some time. but that doesn't point to much else exciting going on in my life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

vegas urban lumber said:


> lol this might be the best fun i've had in some time. but that doesn't point to much else exciting going on in my life




There's some outrageously funny stuff that goes on here. I've laughed till it hurts!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

So where are the pen blanks?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> So where are the pen blanks?


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> So where are the pen blanks?



Somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i've got lots of big blanks just like the one i pictured above


----------



## manbuckwal

lathemaster said:


> Tom
> 
> Never have had that as an issue before. I guess they are pickyererr in California.
> PM your PayPal address and I'll refund you the $10.
> 
> Mike



No worries Mike, if u want to make a donation to WB go ahead but all is good. My PO said that sticker could have been put on it anywhere in route and once it's mailed it will keep on to its destination and allow the receiver to decide whether they want it or not .


----------



## manbuckwal

Here is what was inside . I'll get er re-routed Monday I think ........ @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well I think I fell behind and the box has made it to the left coast...did you know that In California prison workers will no longer be allowed to have sex with inmates? As we make the last leg of the journey it is said that in Connecticut in order for a pickle to officially be considered a pickle, it must bounce... let's see if the box bounces when @ripjack13 gets it back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## rocky1

UH OH!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

It's always here and now my friend, it ain't once upon a time
It's all over but the shouting, I come to take what's mine
We're searchin' for the latest burl, a break in this routine
Talkin' some new pen blanks, ones like you ain't never seen....
=====================

Well folks, it has happened. The box has made it to it's final destination. I would like to thank everyone for contributing to this topic and offering up some of your own secret stash for others. I enjoyed this very much and hope whoever starts the next one, (next year? Lol) that they have as much fun and good fortune as we have had in this. 
Just remind @Tclem to look in his trunk for his box. And also, don't forget to use the proper envelope with the proper label or the PO will spank your noodle.

Thank you all.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 thanks for getting it started...I had a great time through conversation and banter and yes it is amazing on how far off topic something can go and then the box would reappear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Marc, this was fun. Thanks for putting it together! Looking forward to the next swap or pass.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Marc, thus was a lot of fun. Enjoy the blanks. I see a few of my stabilized ones still in there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

All good things must come to an end...we will leave you with the final map.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Woo hoo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. Tonight for some reason, I was just going through old topics. This one popped up in my view.
Omg. I swear this one was the greatest. The banter we all had here was just beyond funny. 43 frikkin pages! 
Good times.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That one was a good time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick

Standing 

I. read. all. 43. pages and literally laughed out loud so many times my wife started wondering what I was up to. I think this thread should be a sticky and if anyone is having a bad day, they can spend a few minutes (or hours) reading through parts of this thread and feel a lot better knowing there are some crazy, weird, but funny members on this forum. I don't know if there have been any more of these swaps but I hope that if there is one in the future, I have the great fortune to be part of it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

Maverick said:


> I don't know if there have been any more of these swaps but I hope that if there is one in the future, I have the great fortune to be part of it.



You have a picture for an avatar, and have over 100 posts....you're in.
I'll make sure I add you to the next list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> You have a picture for an avatar, and have over 100 posts....you're in.
> I'll make sure I add you to the next list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

ripjack13 said:


> I'll make sure I add you to the next list.



Cool, looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's about time for a swap of some kind. Maybe a MFRB or LFRB swap?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It's about time for a swap of some kind. Maybe a MFRB or LFRB swap?


I'm in if you kick it off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Go for it!

Les


----------

